# Hefty Premier Inn hotel coming to central Brixton



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

Work is set to begin on 188-room hotel, costing £4.5m, on the former Woolworths site on Brixton Road. 

According to the Brixton Blog: 


> The application was submitted by Boyes Rees Architects on behalf of Crown Properties Ltd. The architects have said that the design of the hotel manages to “harness the vibrancy” of Brixton and is sympathetic to the Art Deco style of the existing building.


 
A petition has already been set up in opposition: http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/no-to-holiday-inn-brixton/


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2012)

This is what I said elsewhere:



nipsla said:


> I'm moderately pissed off about this tbh. I genuinely have no idea whether I'm for or against, but given how close I live I'd have liked the opportunity to comment one way or the other. I've had a brief look at the plans now and it looks like it might block some light into our flat. So I'd have quite liked to have been able to comment on it with reference to plans. Plus I'd really like to know how they're going to do the work without causing total chaos in the area
> 
> The other thing is it's inevitably going to impact on local clubs (Dex/414) due to noise issues.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit Arthur Dent about all this


 
I honestly don't know what to think about it. Could be a good thing - jobs/economy etc. But could also be bad - density of people/building; impact on local residents and local business. I'm struggling to work out how they're going to build on top without total chaos (I'm sure someone who knows more about this than me will be along to say shortly ).

But the thing I'm annoyed about is that as someone who lives around 50m way I've not seen any statutory consultation 

Not sure where the petition's come from but I suspect it's too little too late if planning have passed this.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 31, 2012)

I am surprised they can build a 188-room hotel for only £4.5million.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 31, 2012)

nipsla said:


> But the thing I'm annoyed about is that as someone who lives around 50m way I've not seen any statutory consultation


This is the first I've heard of it too. I don't live that close but I do read stuff like planning applications on lamp posts etc.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 31, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I am surprised they can build a 188-room hotel for only £4.5million.


Workfare


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

It does seem really cheap considering the amount of work they've got to put in.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 31, 2012)

I think Dex (Brixton Clubhouse) will be screwed because they don' t have planning permission to be a nightclub, don't have planning permission for the terrace dance floors and have very stringent noise conditions in their planning permission which no one is currently making them adhere to.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2012)

Rushy said:


> I think Dex (Brixton Clubhouse) will be screwed because they don' t have planning permission to be a nightclub, don't have planning permission for the terrace dance floors and have very stringent noise conditions in their planning permission which no one is currently making them adhere to.


 
Yep.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> This is the first I've heard of it too. I don't live that close but I do read stuff like planning applications on lamp posts etc.


 
As do I and I haven't seen a single one.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 31, 2012)

Does the petition have any merit? Footfall is terrible on that stretch of Coldharbour Lane and lots of the shops are struggling or have already closed. Wouldn't hotel guests be a boost to independent traders? The hotel could be a lifeline for Cafe Sitifis for example. It's not as if tourists who come to Brixton for the weekend are going to bother with all the places they have at home, like Starbucks, Costa, T-Mobile etc.

The building works will cause a bit of mess and disruption and noise. My flat backs on to the London Hotel which is being doubled in size. Lots of power tools and scaffolders and stuff, but so what? It's temporary, and things change. I'm sure the Holiday Inn works will be less of a pain than the Windrush Square job.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> It's not as if tourists who come to Brixton for the weekend are going to bother with all the places they have at home, like Starbucks, Costa, T-Mobile etc.


Err, why do you think tourist spots have so many McDs, Starbucks etc?


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 31, 2012)

Actually the tourists are the ones filling the Granville Arcade.  You can't get a coffee at Federation on Saturdays, but you can at Starbucks.  And more tourists go to Franco Manca than McDonalds.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 31, 2012)

AFAIK Crown Properties own a whole lot of Brixton, certainly the old Quin and Axten's building where 99p Store and the Job Centre are, I'm pretty sure also The Fridge/Electric premises, not sure about The Bon Marche Centre where TXMax has superceded The Rest is Noise, but think I've seen it somewhere.
I find it difficult to see how the premises where they want to build to a Holiday Inn could cope with the vehicle access required to service it - Crown Properties have history in not accuratly representing to their tennants this type of access.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Actually the tourists are the ones filling the Granville Arcade. You can't get a coffee at Federation on Saturdays, but you can at Starbucks. And more tourists go to Franco Manca than McDonalds.


Big hotel chains bring in a different sort of tourist than the groovy feckers heading into the Villaaage (although I'm sure some will stray that way). Take a look at how busy McDs is when there's a big gig at the Academy. Those folks aren't exactly forming a long queue at Federation.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm pretty agnostic about the idea of an hotel in central Brixton.

But I am outraged that Lambeth seem to have completely failed to give this application the necessary publicity. Are the planners blissfully unaware that there are residents above some of the business premises in Electric Lane/Electric Avenue?

ETA Ain't I posh.  Still write "an hotel" without thinking!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 1, 2012)

Not that it really makes a difference but is it to be just on the site of the old woolworths, so getting rid of the HnM? 
Or round the back so getting rid of what? 

Sorry, just a bit confused


----------



## ricbake (Aug 1, 2012)

http://vlstatic.com/l-and-p/assets/...on Hotel Development Monitor - April 2012.pdf 
Hotel Development 457-461 Brixton Road, SW9 8HH Lambeth 118 Conversion  Mr. Mustak Ibrahim, Boyes Rees

Investigating further it appears that this planning application is the Landlord putting in a preliminary, just to test the water. I still can't get into the Lambeth Planning portal to check out the detail of the application


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmm. I can't really imagine the kind of tourist who likes McDonalds booking a weekend in Brixton. I picture them as more adventurous types - people with Rough Guides who are interested in offbeat stuff. Those kind of people prefer to stay in an independent hotel or B&B, but we've hardly got any of those here. But maybe a Holiday Inn would never get those types...maybe we'll just get people who buy nothing in Brixton and come here for a cheap but trustworthy place near the Victoria Line.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

ricbake said:


> http://vlstatic.com/l-and-p/assets/partners/partner_area/research-and-insight/hotel-development-monitor/London Hotel Development Monitor - April 2012.pdf


Lambeth has more hotel rooms than I expected:


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 1, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Not that it really makes a difference but is it to be just on the site of the old woolworths, so getting rid of the HnM?
> Or round the back so getting rid of what?
> 
> Sorry, just a bit confused


 Have a look at the Brixton Blog. The hotel won't have anything on the ground floor except a door with stairs/lift leading to an upstairs lobby. So none of the existing shops at ground level will change.


----------



## ricbake (Aug 1, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Not that it really makes a difference but is it to be just on the site of the old woolworths, so getting rid of the HnM?
> Or round the back so getting rid of what?
> 
> Sorry, just a bit confused


 
To fit in 118 or possibly 188 rooms it would take up the Woolworths building through to Electric Lane and probably out to include the premises where Joy are. It looks like it would leave the bank, KFC and the other Albert Pub.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Lambeth has more hotel rooms than I expected:


 But they're mostly near the river. In Brixton all we have is the Hootenanny hostel and a B&B on Rushcroft Road.  The nearest tourist hotels are in Camberwell/Clapham/Vauxhall.


----------



## ricbake (Aug 1, 2012)

If you consider on the end of Westminster Bridge there is a Plaza and the hotel in old City Hall that probably accounts for half of them.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 1, 2012)

Without the Lambeth planning site being online tonight, I think the H&M and T-mobile shops on Brixton Rd are unaffected, but the shop unit on Coldharbour Lane that is currently Joy loses a slice to make way for the street entrance to the hotel lobby?

If it is anything like other former Woolies buildings there are thousands of square feet of empty space on the upper floors that were once stock rooms. 

(Did the Brixton Woolies also have a first floor cafe back in the day?)


----------



## ricbake (Aug 1, 2012)

187 rooms in the Novo by Lambeth Bridge can't see how many rooms in *Days Inn London Waterloo*


----------



## Greebo (Aug 1, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> But they're mostly near the river. In Brixton all we have is the Hootenanny hostel and a B&B on Rushcroft Road. The nearest tourist hotels are in Camberwell/Clapham/Vauxhall.


AFAIK neither of those have stepfree access even as far as  where you check in.  OTOH hotel chains tend to think about access in a way which IME boutique hotels and B &Bs often don't.  Also, I'd expect a cheap hotel in that bit of Brixton to attract people coming from out of town to a local wedding, or needing somewhere to crash after a night out.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

Greebo said:


> AFAIK neither of those have stepfree access even as far as where you check in. OTOH hotel chains tend to think about access in a way which IME boutique hotels and B &Bs often don't. Also, I'd expect a cheap hotel in that bit of Brixton to attract people coming from out of town to a local wedding, or needing somewhere to crash after a night out.


I imagine the Academy/Fridge etc will provide customers for the hotel too with visitors (and bands) making overnight stays.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 1, 2012)

Rejoice: It could have been another phone store or fried chicken shop


----------



## Greebo (Aug 1, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Rejoice: It could have been another phone store or fried chicken shop


Or a nailbar selling cupcakes as a sideline.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> I'm pretty agnostic about the idea of an hotel in central Brixton.
> 
> But I am outraged that Lambeth seem to have completely failed to give this application the necessary publicity. Are the planners blissfully unaware that there are residents above some of the business premises in Electric Lane/Electric Avenue?
> 
> ETA Ain't I posh. Still write "an hotel" without thinking!


All of this but especially the middle bit.





Greebo said:


> AFAIK neither of those have stepfree access even as far as where you check in. OTOH hotel chains tend to think about access in a way which IME boutique hotels and B &Bs often don't. Also, I'd expect a cheap hotel in that bit of Brixton to attract people coming from out of town to a local wedding, or needing somewhere to crash after a night out.


That's very true. The most accessible hotels with the best trained staff are nearly always the chains. Bland identikit is preferable to frustratingly awkward and generally crap.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2012)

ricbake said:


> 187 rooms in the Novo by Lambeth Bridge can't see how many rooms in *Days Inn London Waterloo*


 
How many rooms in the Tune Hotel?


----------



## ricbake (Aug 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How many rooms in the Tune Hotel?


79

http://bit.ly/OAy8P0


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Err, why do you think tourist spots have so many McDs, Starbucks etc?


 
It's hard to argue with the proposition that increased tourist traffic brought by a new hotel, will bring dollars to the local economy.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder how much extra tourist dollar was brought to colliers wood by holiday inn /whichever chain?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 1, 2012)

Hotel, Motel, Holiday Inn. If your girl starts messing round, then you take her friend.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2012)

Sadly, I think this is exactly the type of development I think the council want under their 'Future Brixton' masterplan. Homes or flats could be built there to house people on the borough's extensive housing list, using the £3.5m+ LBL is getting from the sale of Clifton Mansions and other properties on Rushcroft Road. But that will never happen because as I believe it is the council's aim to continue bringing big chains to central Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2012)

ricbake said:


> 79
> 
> http://bit.ly/OAy8P0


 
I could do that, but why bother when I have you to do it for me


----------



## gabi (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't quite see the problem with this other than the lack of consultation. Can't see who's going to lose out here.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2012)

gabi said:
			
		

> Can't quite see the problem with this other than the lack of consultation. Can't see who's going to lose out here.



The lack of consultation is a bit brutal. Most people on here have a pretty good idea of planning and town stuff. For this to just 'be announced' and neighbours to the development think wtf? is a bit thick. Makes people think what else is coming? 

We would all have preferred well made affordable social housing there. Private family run guest houses to accommodate visitors and such but it is unlikely in these times. 

The hotel does not bother me that much, it is hardly the Savoy and is not taking space from the independent pubs/shops we all want. It won't add much to 'the community' but won't take that much either.


----------



## SimonS (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't see a problem with this.  Currently empty buildings in Central Brixton that I suspect would be very difficult to convert to housing due to requirements for outside space on new developments (not an issue for a hotel). Jobs (if low paid and largely menial with this sort of hotel) and potentially upwards of 300 people a night looking for evening meal and breakfasts.  Should be very good for local businesses.

Describing Coldharbour Lane as 'vibrant' is pushing it - the restaurants will get more trade, the scruffy nail bars cum import/export businesses might get pushed out but I struggle to see that as a bad thing.  It's never really been the same down there since Brixton Cycles left.


----------



## gabi (Aug 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The hotel does not bother me that much, it is hardly the Savoy and is not taking space from the independent pubs/shops we all want. It won't add much to 'the community' but won't take that much either.


 
It will be useful for people planning big nights out in Brixton/going to gigs at the academy etc. Which in turn will be good for local watering holes.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 1, 2012)

Planning application here. Still showing as pending decision.

Application submitted June 2011. Neighbour consultation ended 16 July 2012 although they will generally consider submissions made up until the decision.There is one public comment, undisclosed but rated as Neutral.

Anyone interested should be able to get a list of properties consulted from the planning department - it will be in their report.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh God. This hotel probably means we'll be put on the stag and hen weekenders map.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Planning application here. Still showing as pending decision.
> 
> Application submitted June 2011. Neighbour consultation ended 16 July 2012 although they will generally consider submissions made up until the decision.There is one public comment, undisclosed but rated as Neutral.
> 
> Anyone interested should be able to get a list of properties consulted from the planning department - it will be in their report.


 
Cheers Rushy - the Lambeth website was borked last night.  I've now read the planning papers from the council website and a skim seems to allay some of my worries (*although I will read in more detail).  However it says consultation with 103 households but not specifying which ones.  We actually take notice of planning apps when we receive them and I'm certain we haven't had anything about this.

Minutes of the meeting on Lambeth website confirm it's been passed.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2012)

And why no usual info cable-tied to lamp posts?


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 1, 2012)

hmmm interesting. Like a lot of people here my first reaction was 'WTF? Where? when was the consultation for such a huge project?"

but OTOH, how long has urban been running endless threads on 'where can i put up some visiting friends in Brixton' and then finding the options limited to the mysterious Dex, or going to Camberwell/near the War Museum/Peckham / wherever? I'd welcome a decent (even if chain) hotel somewhere in Brixton but am not at all sure they've got the right place.

I just can't see (on that site) where any hotel would provide the necessary ingress/egress and/or car parking - it would be totally unsuitable. A hotel for pedestrians only? seems unlikely but I wouldn't object. Footfall on that stretch of pavement is already very very heavy ... where would guests get into the building? I WOULD very definitely object if bunging a hotel up top would mean interfering with existing businesses on Reliance Arcade, or edging out Joy (nooooo!) or excavating the whole block for years to put a car park underneath.

Also wonder what it would mean for the local police workload... could the bus stop return to its former authentic glories? (this is a sarky joke btw)


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2012)

Monorail transfer from the station to the hotel entrance.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2012)

So, the entrance will be on CHL, to the right of the Prince's "back yard" area and to the left of Joy. The service entrance will be to the right of Joy, which is already used for servicing the block.

Viewed from CHL, the Joy building will have 2 extra stories, set back from the building line. It looks to be bog-standard grey aluminium cladding panels. Nothing exciting at all.

I think it's a good use of the site. There's no decent-sized hotel for miles around here, and I'm sure it will be very busy.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

Brixton has needed a hotel for years. It's just a shame that it's going to be another globe-spanning multinational brand.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Brixton has needed a hotel for years. It's just a shame that it's going to be another globe-spanning multinational brand.


 
I know what you mean but rather that than another apparently shady London Hotel.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 1, 2012)

Brixton Clubhouse will definitely have to stop its all night roof terrace dance floor action as the rooms directly overlook the terraces.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 1, 2012)

I just looked at the Holliday Inn website and there are 72 in Greater London already.........maybe they should be called Tesc-o-tel


----------



## Griffter (Aug 1, 2012)

Also a shame that George IV, which is a beautiful hotel building, is being turned into a shop and a shop is being turned into a hotel


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2012)

Old hotels are difficult to make into modern hotels. The layouts are all wrong.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2012)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Old hotels are difficult to make into modern hotels. The layouts are all wrong.



You mean the rooms are too big and the ceilings are too high? Also the walls are thick, built to last so a hassle to work with?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2012)

...and this one will have good disability access which I have yet to find in a privately owned hotel. It tends to be something I notice.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You mean the rooms are too big and the ceilings are too high? Also the walls are thick, built to last so a hassle to work with?


No lift shafts, no en-suite bathrooms, no space for air-con, insufficient back of house area, poor servicing arrangements.
Plus all the energy & maintenance problems that old buildings bring. 
This is my day job btw


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2012)

I haven't read/looked at the plans in detail yet so I reserve judgement. I guess we could have had worse things happen to the buildings and it's probably right the area needs a hotel. However it's a shame it's another chain IMO because it just adds to the homogenisation of central Brixton. The original future Brixton masterplan produced in 2009 said residents wanted Brixton to retain it's unique character and identity....each additional chain business erodes this.

I guess the most immediately worrying thing is the potential effect on nearby pubs and clubs/bars which may suffer from additional noise restrictions, and the disruption to the market & residents of a massive, long-running building project.

I'm staggered that no-one seemed to know about this. But it's a tactic used previously with large building projects (e.g. at Myatts Fields North) - don't consult anyone and you won't get any objections!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2012)

Crispy said:
			
		

> No lift shafts, no en-suite bathrooms, no space for air-con, insufficient back of house area, poor servicing arrangements.
> Plus all the energy & maintenance problems that old buildings bring.
> This is my day job btw



You bring us all joy


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You bring us all joy


Samples of my work start at £500 per night


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Aug 1, 2012)

Poor old Brixton ClubHouse/The Prince won't be happy. Not only will this screw their roof-top club nights, it looks as if the building will completely overshadow and obscure their views across towards Electric Avenue and beyond. It's currently lovely up there when the sun is shining.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2012)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Poor old Brixton ClubHouse/The Prince won't be happy. Not only will this screw their roof-top club nights, it looks as if the building will completely overshadow and obscure their views across towards Electric Avenue and beyond. It's currently lovely up there when the sun is shining.


Well, The Prince seems to close and change hands almost as often as I change my underwear. For some reason they don't seem very good at making a profit in the first place.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 1, 2012)

Aren't Joys central offices above the Brixton branch?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Aren't Joys central offices above the Brixton branch?


The 1st floor above Joy is not used by the hotel.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2012)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Poor old Brixton ClubHouse/The Prince won't be happy. Not only will this screw their roof-top club nights, it looks as if the building will completely overshadow and obscure their views across towards Electric Avenue and beyond. It's currently lovely up there when the sun is shining.


 
Tbf this is one thing residents of Electric Avenue will be thrilled about as they won't get so much of their noise in the middle of the night any more.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Tbf this is one thing residents of Electric Avenue will be thrilled about as they won't get so much of their noise in the middle of the night any more.


They'll be replacing house with industrial construction noise!


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2012)

editor said:


> They'll be replacing house with industrial construction noise!


 
Hopefully not at 3am though


----------



## Rushy (Aug 1, 2012)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Poor old Brixton ClubHouse/The Prince won't be happy. Not only will this screw their roof-top club nights, it looks as if the building will completely overshadow and obscure their views across towards Electric Avenue and beyond. It's currently lovely up there when the sun is shining.


It is a shame but Dex can't really complain. They sought permission for a 10 bed hotel and private members club with a residents' terrace and then snuck in a 1,250 capacity club with roof top dance floors. If they had got permission, they could have then objected in the same way that Ministry of Sound objected to neighbouring offices being turned into residential. Good news is that the proposed development is north of the terrace so will not block sunshine.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 1, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Tbf this is one thing residents of Electric Avenue will be thrilled about as they won't get so much of their noise in the middle of the night any more.


There is currently a planning enforcement enquiry in progress as there were complaints about noise from as far away as Brixton Hill. The venue has some pretty stringent noise conditions but they cannot be enforced because the venue is not being used in line with its original planning permission. The only option is for planning to invite them to apply for A4 permission or take enforcement action to stop the use altogether.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 1, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Aren't Joys central offices above the Brixton branch?


 I think they have a building in Kennington.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2012)

Rushy said:


> There is currently a planning enforcement enquiry in progress as there were complaints about noise from as far away as Brixton Hill. The venue has some pretty stringent noise conditions but they cannot be enforced because the venue is not being used in line with its original planning permission. The only option is for planning to invite them to apply for A4 permission or take enforcement action to stop the use altogether.


 
I can't say this is terribly surprising.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2012)

I was trying to look at the plans on the planning database here: http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/ ....does anyone else get a slightly unexpected message when they click that link?!?

E2A: correct link is http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications

...and the application number is 11/02066/FUL if you want to search for the documents.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice to know, but not in the least helpful.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2012)

Have looked at the documents in more detail now. You should be able to see the main design statement here:
http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00324579.pdf

It's shame the doc has been scanned in black and white because that makes it difficult to see some of the details.

Overall the new building itself doesnt look too bad as the new upper floors are set back from road and don't extend as far as the existing edges of the building. It looks like there's some attempt to match the red brick exterior of existing buildings. Hard to tell how it will affect neighbouring properties, though clearly some will be overlooked and there's definite potential for the new building to get in the way of light/sunlight to neighbouring properties.

The design statement says there will be a "good level of use" of the service area (the store/goods entrance on corner of Electric Lane/CHL) which could be code for "extremely busy" and the fact that the bins will be kept in "the existing refuse area on electric lane" means potentially there's gonna be a hell of a lot of rubbish lying around.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2012)

ricbake said:


> 187 rooms in the Novo by Lambeth Bridge can't see how many rooms in *Days Inn London Waterloo*


Definitely at least a hundred, possibly up to 150 or more. It used to be part of the halls of residence for Southbank Unviersity - some of my mates used to live there.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2012)

SimonS said:


> ... potentially upwards of 300 people a night looking for evening meal and breakfasts. Should be very good for local businesses.


The design statement suggests a dining area within the hotel. Not sure if this means there is a restaurant/cafe inside the hotel - I would have thought kitchens etc would take up valuable space. WIll try to find out when I have time.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Have looked at the documents in more detail now. You should be able to see the main design statement here:
> http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00324579.pdf
> 
> It's shame the doc has been scanned in black and white because that makes it difficult to see some of the details.
> ...


 
I'd be interested to know exactly where my bold means? Afaik there isn't one, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I'd be interested to know exactly where my bold means? Afaik there isn't one, but I could be wrong.


Having re-read the design statement it says the refuse area is an "existing internal refuse store area along Electric Lane" so I assume it must be behind a shutter somewhere, i.e. not on the street - apols for misinterpreting that. There are pics of this on the plans, but I'm not sure which one (there are 20+ docs in the planning application) - might be worth checking if the store is big enough to hold rubbish for a 118 room hotel...


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Having re-read the design statement it says the refuse area is an "existing internal refuse store area along Electric Lane" so I assume it must be behind a shutter somewhere, i.e. not on the street - apols for misinterpreting that. There are pics of this on the plans, but I'm not sure which one (there are 20+ docs in the planning application) - might be worth checking if the store is big enough to hold rubbish for a 118 room hotel...


 
I think they must mean the store by Joy, but the entrance is on Coldharbour Lane rather than Electric Lane I think.


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2012)

Wasn't there a loading bay type entrance to Woolworths on Coldharbour Lane, just down from Joy. If that's not been taken over by H&M it could mean that.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 1, 2012)

Far from the best hotel chain the world, ancient folks like me might remember them continuing to trade in Burma/ Myanmar when all other hotels boycotted back in the early 90s.  More worrying is that things get closed following planning permission and the hotel never built e.g. The Foundry in Old St.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2012)

Onket said:


> Wasn't there a loading bay type entrance to Woolworths on Coldharbour Lane, just down from Joy. If that's not been taken over by H&M it could mean that.


 
That's what I think they mean too.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Samples of my work start at £500 per night


 
How many likes is that?


----------



## RICHARD2009 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, The Prince seems to close and change hands almost as often as I change my underwear. For some reason they don't seem very good at making a profit in the first place.


 Yeah, the guys that now own Electric had it for a year.  I think the drug dealers are the problem


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 2, 2012)

I think that the barstaff being unable to know their stock and being crap at pulling pints is the biggest problem. My son went in there once (I think he fancied the barmaid) and he came back and told how the staff there were easy on the eye but utterly clueless.


----------



## RICHARD2009 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think that the barstaff being unable to know their stock and being crap at pulling pints is the biggest problem. My son went in there once (I think he fancied the barmaid) and he came back and told how the staff there were easy on the eye but utterly clueless.[/quote
> haha. i got a really bad stomach upset in jan of this year after eating in the Prince!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't eaten there in years but it was once a good pub.


----------



## RICHARD2009 (Aug 2, 2012)

Rushy said:


> It is a shame but Dex can't really complain. They sought permission for a 10 bed hotel and private members club with a residents' terrace and then snuck in a 1,250 capacity club with roof top dance floors. If they had got permission, they could have then objected in the same way that Ministry of Sound objected to neighbouring offices being turned into residential. Good news is that the proposed development is north of the terrace so will not block sunshine.


 
I live in Brixton Hill and that place has made our lives hell on Sunday afternoons  I dont know how we live in a world where our lives can be impinged in such an unpleasant way.  Noise has stopped me living a proper life.  Shutting windows and sleeping in the lunge on Sunday eve's is just plainly wrong.  And all from a place that shouldn't be there. not fair. i think we should start a petition.


----------



## RICHARD2009 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I haven't eaten there in years but it was once a good pub.


i'm sure but it isnt any more. i wouldn't go there. but then again its not good for the area.  the pub should be a good decent local.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not sure that the Prince of Wales has been a "local" at any point in its seventy-five year history in the current building. It has been a pre/post nightlife pub for the succession of music hall/theatre/cinema/palais de dance/gig and clubbing crowds with varying degrees of success.

A pub does not have to be a local to be good.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2012)

The Prince of Wales hasn't been good for a long time. It seems to suffer from a terminal lack of character.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2012)

editor said:


> The Prince of Wales hasn't been good for a long time. It seems to suffer from a terminal lack of character.








lack of character? now there's a surprise.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> I'm not sure that the Prince of Wales has been a "local" at any point in its seventy-five year history in the current building. It has been a pre/post nightlife pub for the succession of music hall/theatre/cinema/palais de dance/gig and clubbing crowds with varying degrees of success.
> 
> A pub does not have to be a local to be good.


a bloody good thing too or the tan hill inn would be fucked.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 2, 2012)

gabi said:


> It will be useful for people planning big nights out in Brixton/going to gigs at the academy etc. Which in turn will be good for local watering holes.


It would certainly potentially make it easier for me to come down to urban and offline stuff - it's not always possible to stay with friends/urbs.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 2, 2012)

editor said:


> The Prince of Wales hasn't been good for a long time. It seems to suffer from a terminal lack of character.


 
Tried it for lunch, which got stuck in the service lift, ensuring a 50-minute wait.

And took 15mins to be served at bar despite our being the only customers.


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 3, 2012)

prince was ok back in the 90's, they had a pool table and footy and it was just another local boozer. Remember the peeps watching the arsenal game through the window outside on the lane with affection.

Used to pop in  for dancing and late booze in the early-mid 2000's and had some good times, I guess that was what led to dex! Went gastro some time after that, 2006 or summat, & not been back pretty much, Allegedly it used to occupy the space that (was pizza hut) is kfc but still being fairly well situated to the corner of CHL & BR  I'd say its still alright for a drink if you can getta table and wanna watch the world go by.


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 3, 2012)

fuk knows what it'll be like as a holiday inn bar tho


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2012)

r0bb0 said:


> Allegedly it used to occupy the space that (was pizza hut) is kfc


Yes, it did, can't remember when half of it became summat else, it may have been pre-pizza Hut, can't remember.


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 3, 2012)

tfl (trams for london) or a wimpy
awaiting a deluge of urb pics


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2012)

r0bb0 said:


> tfl (trams for london) or a wimpy
> awaiting a deluge of urb pics



Nah, the Wimpy was down by Dr Barnardos and the trams just trundled past the PoW.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2012)

The Prince of Wales was a gay pub. Not everyone who drank there was gay by any means, but it was gay friendly back in the day when it was the love that dare not speak its name.


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2012)

r0bb0 said:


> Allegedly it used to occupy the space that (was pizza hut) is kfc


 


Mrs Magpie said:


> Yes, it did, can't remember when half of it became summat else, it may have been pre-pizza Hut, can't remember.


 
I've seen some old plans of the pub when it covered all this space^ and multiple floors.

Can't remember if someone posted them on here, or I saw them framed, perhaps on the pub wall itself (pre one of the half hearted re-decorations), or perhaps the one time I went to Dex upstairs.

Anyway, the place used to be MASSIVE.


----------



## story (Aug 3, 2012)

editor said:


> I imagine the Academy/Fridge etc will provide customers for the hotel too with visitors (and bands) making overnight stays.


 

This never worked for the hotel at Dex due to parking problems. (Big) bands have crews, who travel in buses.

I wonder if parking is considered an issue for Holiday Inn?


----------



## story (Aug 3, 2012)

gabi said:


> It will be useful for people planning big nights out in Brixton/going to gigs at the academy etc. Which in turn will be good for local watering holes.


 

I reckon this would be minimal.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2012)

story said:


> I reckon this would be minimal.


I don't. Several people have already said they'd consider booking in a night to come down for an Offline night and they're tiny in comparison to the Academy.


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2012)

I think being able to stay over locally after a gig and getting the train/coach back in the morning would be a welcome option for a lot of people, tbh.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2012)

It would have been full of our wedding guests if it had been open this year.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2012)

Same when I got married, and everyone came in on public transport as well so the no parking just wasn't an issue. Lots of people would stay in Brixton overnight. As it was everyone who wasn't already living in London had to stay in other parts of London which was a shame.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2012)

I do think a Brixton hotel would be really useful. In the past loads of people have asked on here if there is one. The 'London Hotel' on CHL, as far as I can tell, is used as a hostel and from a couple of reports I've heard, very seedy.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2012)

leanderman said:


> And took 15mins to be served at bar despite our being the only customers.


I think this is why they keep folding. You're not the first person I've heard say how hard it is to get served in there even when it's as quiet as the grave. That's a far worse business crime than being characterless.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2012)

I suspect they hire staff on appearance rather than competence.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 3, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I suspect they hire staff on appearance rather than competence.


 
Exactly, he was clueless but cool-looking and handsome.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, the barmaid that my son quite fancied was unable to operate the beer pumps and couldn't identify basic tipples behind the bar.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Exactly, he was clueless but cool-looking and handsome.


I'd be happy to be described that way


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm frequently described that way. It's not as good as you'd expect.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> I'm frequently described that way. It's not as good as you'd expect.


God loves a dreamer.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2012)

Petition doing the rounds. 

http://m.ipetitions.com/petition/no-to-holiday-inn-brixton


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2012)

It's a shame it's another faceless multinational rather than an independent with roots in the area, but it seems fairly unobtrusive and Brixton_ needs_ a hotel.  It's always had hotels in the past.


----------



## Simon brixton (Aug 6, 2012)

Re the Prince of Wales, back in the early 80 it was a gay pub and had the best Saturday night disco/dance night...packed to the gills. It was twice the size then as it is now, taking up it's present side as well as the space now occupied by KFC.

re the Holiday INN
Personally I welcome the development. An international hotel chain willing to invest in the area is surely a good thing.
A hotel is a perfect use of the space on top of the building and hotel rooms are in short supply in this part of London.
Woolworths were there for decades and they were hardly diverse. Better that H&M replaced them than another pound shop or similar. M&S have been in Brixton for over 100 years, Boots, KFC, Mcdonalds etc for decades and so on. Like them or loathe them, those chains are a healthy sign of confidence. 

Brixton is big enough and vibrant enough to be able to accommodate new businesses of all sizes who provide
much needed employment and services for it's residents. The side streets around the High Street and the market are buzzing with independent traders and they would surely welcome the arrival of hotel guests who will be potential customers.

Imagine you were a Tottenham resident, one year after the riots...you would be begging Holiday Inn to invest in your area.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 6, 2012)

It's lucky we already have a Tube station, otherwise a proposal to build one would meet similar disapproval!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> It's a shame it's another faceless multinational rather than an independent with roots in the area, but it seems fairly unobtrusive and Brixton needs a hotel.  It's always had hotels in the past.



It is no awful thing. Just surprising that such a big project in the centre seemed to pass many people by.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 6, 2012)

the thread title always makes me think of this, from Hairspray:


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 6, 2012)

It was a gay pub long long before the 80s. It was gay-friendly because of the theatrical tradition in Brixton and so many people living in Brixton worked in theatres, either back stage, front of house or on the boards themselves. Gays were a large part of theatre life, and still are.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 6, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> I'm frequently described that way. It's not as good as you'd expect.


 
By the fellow residents in your sheltered accommodation, perhaps?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 6, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd be happy to be described that way


 
I'm sure you would.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 6, 2012)

leanderman said:


> It's lucky we already have a Tube station, otherwise a proposal to build one would meet similar disapproval!


 
Weird, isn't it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2012)

Simon brixton said:


> Re the Prince of Wales, back in the early 80 it was a gay pub and had the best Saturday night disco/dance night...packed to the gills. It was twice the size then as it is now, taking up it's present side as well as the space now occupied by KFC.


 
I had many a great night there.  Some great drag acts as well.


----------



## paolo (Aug 6, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a shame it's another faceless multinational rather than an independent with roots in the area, but it seems fairly unobtrusive and Brixton_ needs_ a hotel.  It's always had hotels in the past.



I share your general scepticism about chains... But chiming with an earlier post, I'd say (unlike Pubs, Restaurants etc) independents in the London Hotel trade don't have the same allure. In fact, alot of them are well dodge. On balance, in this category, I'd take the chain. It's not like we'd have Malmaison as an alternative option.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 6, 2012)

...and don't forget the disabled access. It's something hotel chains do well.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> I share your general scepticism about chains... But chiming with an earlier post, I'd say (unlike Pubs, Restaurants etc) independents in the London Hotel trade don't have the same allure. In fact, alot of them are well dodge. On balance, in this category, I'd take the chain. It's not like we'd have Malmaison as an alternative option.


Sadly, because Malmaison are pretty good as a boutique hotel chain.

Anyway, somewhere clean and safe to stay would be a positive addition to Brixton. The area really needs a hotel, I think.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2012)

I suppose the good thing about it being a chain is it's probably not going to end up as a temp accommodation hostel or going a bit seedy. 

There is a holiday inn or travelodge, whatevs at Colliers Wood which I guess has school trip groups and other tourists staying there.  I could see it being useful as handy for getting to the West End etc without having zone 1 room rates.  Whether that would be seen as a positive from the locals' pov I wouldn't dare guess.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I suppose the good thing about it being a chain is it's probably not going to end up as a temp accommodation hostel or going a bit seedy.
> 
> There is a holiday inn or travelodge, whatevs at Colliers Wood which I guess has school trip groups and other tourists staying there. I could see it being useful as handy for getting to the West End etc without having zone 1 room rates. Whether that would be seen as a positive from the locals' pov I wouldn't dare guess.


I'd see it as a positive and so might a lot of others, given that a lot of people in the area haven't got anywhere (except the living room, if lucky) for visitors to spend the night.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Sadly, because Malmaison are pretty good as a boutique hotel chain.
> 
> Anyway, somewhere clean and safe to stay would be a positive addition to Brixton. The area really needs a hotel, I think.


I've just checked the Malmaison site and guess what?  No details at all of disabled access.  And no option on the website to request it when booking a room.  Again.  

A bit short sighted of them because (shock, horror, and amazement) even disabled people sometimes want a dirty (or clean, for that matter) weekend.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 7, 2012)

Simon brixton said:


> Re the Prince of Wales, back in the early 80 it was a gay pub and had the best Saturday night disco/dance night...packed to the gills. It was twice the size then as it is now, taking up it's present side as well as the space now occupied by KFC.
> 
> re the Holiday INN
> Personally I welcome the development. An international hotel chain willing to invest in the area is surely a good thing.
> ...


 
"vibrant"


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2012)

I think we're already in the post-vibrant era.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 7, 2012)

Brixton not adopting the Berlin approach then.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 7, 2012)

leanderman said:


> It's lucky we already have a Tube station, otherwise a proposal to build one would meet similar disapproval!


 
I've never forgiven them for installing bus-stops, tbf.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 7, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Brixton not adopting the Berlin approach then.


 
Are tourist apartment rentals driving up prices in Brixton?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> I've never forgiven them for installing bus-stops, tbf.


How do you feel about cab ranks?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 7, 2012)

as long as the horses are well fed, i'm grudgingly neutral.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 7, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Are tourist apartment rentals driving up prices in Brixton?


 
I don't know, but I'm sure someone could try and argue that having more tourists around could drive up the prices of some things for locals. That seems to be what certain people in Berlin think.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/may/09/berliners-angry-over-tourists


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I don't know, but I'm sure someone could try and argue that having more tourists around could drive up the prices of some things for locals. That seems to be what certain people in Berlin think.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/may/09/berliners-angry-over-tourists


That's mostly because of irresponsibly managed holiday apartments though, not hotels and hostels!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> as long as the horses are well fed, i'm grudgingly neutral.


Carbon neutral?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


> That's mostly because of irresponsibly managed holiday apartments though, not hotels and hostels!


 
Brixton square might end up as holiday lets.    I've read the blurb.  I want to go on holiday there.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


> That's mostly because of irresponsibly managed holiday apartments though, not hotels and hostels!


In what way irresponsibly managed?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

teuchter said:


> In what way irresponsibly managed?


Among other things, not managing the almost inevitable problems you'd get if a couple of flats in a residential block are continually rented out for a few nights at a time to (for example) stag night groups - noise at very unsociable hours.

Also, if you're sharing a flat with a few friends for just a few nights, you don't often notice or complain that repairs or structural improvements need doing, while long term tenants would be more likely to complain about low water pressure, noisy pipes, or even request  a rent reduction for a family sized flat on the 5th floor without a lift.

It doesn't help that rent in Berlin is very low (even now) compared to Paris or London, so holidaymakers are less likely to raise an eyebrow if a landlord decides to charge the top end of reasonable for renting an apartment. Again, not good news for local longterm tenants.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 7, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Brixton not adopting the Berlin approach then.


 
In the interests of honesty, I'd like to make clear that the situations are nowhere near equivalent, and the above is about speculators buyingapartments in blocks (the main form of housing in most of Germany) and then renting them out for as much per week as a German tenant, with a German tenant's rights, would pay per fortnight. In the case of this Holiday Inn, no local housing will be taken out of use, so the "approach" isn't necessary.
And if any poster thinks that I'm implying that teuchter was being dishonest, don't worry. Of course I was.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 7, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Are tourist apartment rentals driving up prices in Brixton?


 
Of course they're not. Mr. straight-player is being disingenuous again.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 7, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I don't know, but I'm sure someone could try and argue that having more tourists around could drive up the prices of some things for locals. That seems to be what certain people in Berlin think.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/may/09/berliners-angry-over-tourists


 
Crap article. She's conflating different strands of tension that aren't the same thing at all under a "Berliners angry over tourists" banner. She also doesn't mention the major tension for many Berliners, which is the perceived "dumbing down" of Berlin from a cultural destination to somewhere to go for a stag weekend.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Among other things, not managing the almost inevitable problems you'd get if a couple of flats in a residential block are continually rented out for a few nights at a time to (for example) stag night groups - noise at very unsociable hours.
> 
> Also, if you're sharing a flat with a few friends for just a few nights, you don't often notice or complain that repairs or structural improvements need doing, while long term tenants would be more likely to complain about low water pressure, noisy pipes, or even request a rent reduction for a family sized flat on the 5th floor without a lift.
> 
> It doesn't help that rent in Berlin is very low (even now) compared to Paris or London, so holidaymakers are less likely to raise an eyebrow if a landlord decides to charge the top end of reasonable for renting an apartment. Again, not good news for local longterm tenants.


 
^^^^This.
Unfortunately, German landlords (especially the small ones, which is the majority) are not yet wise to enforcing "no stag/hen groups" rules etc, and the other, longer-term residents, end up bearing the brunt of the nuisance that causes, as well as the rising rental prices.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Among other things, not managing the almost inevitable problems you'd get if a couple of flats in a residential block are continually rented out for a few nights at a time to (for example) stag night groups - noise at very unsociable hours.
> 
> Also, if you're sharing a flat with a few friends for just a few nights, you don't often notice or complain that repairs or structural improvements need doing, while long term tenants would be more likely to complain about low water pressure, noisy pipes, or even request a rent reduction for a family sized flat on the 5th floor without a lift.
> 
> It doesn't help that rent in Berlin is very low (even now) compared to Paris or London, so holidaymakers are less likely to raise an eyebrow if a landlord decides to charge the top end of reasonable for renting an apartment. Again, not good news for local longterm tenants.


 
This is all fair enough.

I am of course aware that the "touristen raus" thing in Berlin has various strands and is not just about rental prices. I heard recently about a group being chucked out of a Berlin bar (that they had booked for a birthday or something) because they were talking English (they weren't even Brits, mainly Turkish I think). whether this is anti-stag-party-dumbing-down or snobbery or xenophobia is another discussion. I can foresee the potential for similar reactions in Brixton. Of course the opening of a holiday inn is not the same as lots of apartments being run as holiday lets but the former could mark the beginning of Brixton being seen as an attractive "tourist" area and be followed in years to come by the latter. It also suggests that we may start to see stag parties etc basing themselves in Brixton and that surely has the potential to affect local nightlife and so on.

As for the Holiday Inn not replacing housing, that's true but it would be occupying space that potentially could be housing instead. Yes I know not necessarily ideal for housing but there are plenty of people living in central Brixton at the moment.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 7, 2012)

I lived on the high street for 2 years. Wouldn't do it again. Not the right place for housing at all IMO.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I lived on the high street for 2 years. Wouldn't do it again. Not the right place for housing at all IMO.


Having stayed sporadically with somebody living in Streatham High road, I'm with you there. Very bad air quality, disturbed sleep because of street noise in the small hours, next to nowhere to park, nowhere to leave domestic rubbish, except next to the litter bins... On the plus side, it was handy for transport, the launderette, shopping, takeaways and the pub.  But it didn't really make up for the disadvantages (including the arse of a landlord).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 7, 2012)

teuchter said:


> This is all fair enough.
> 
> I am of course aware that the "touristen raus" thing in Berlin has various strands and is not just about rental prices. I heard recently about a group being chucked out of a Berlin bar (that they had booked for a birthday or something) because they were talking English (they weren't even Brits, mainly Turkish I think). whether this is anti-stag-party-dumbing-down or snobbery or xenophobia is another discussion. I can foresee the potential for similar reactions in Brixton. Of course the opening of a holiday inn is not the same as lots of apartments being run as holiday lets but the former could mark the beginning of Brixton being seen as an attractive "tourist" area and be followed in years to come by the latter. It also suggests that we may start to see stag parties etc basing themselves in Brixton and that surely has the potential to affect local nightlife and so on.


 
it's highly unlikely to spark a "tourist aparments" boom in Brixton, simply because the daily or weekly rate would need to be higher than the rate a landlord can get from an A.S.T. In fact the day or weekly rate would need to be so high as to be ridiculously unaffordable. The issue with Berlin is that rents are *so* cheap that landlords of holiday apartments can mark up, and still be perceived as cheap relative to the cost of holiday apartments in most of the rest of Europe's capitals.



> As for the Holiday Inn not replacing housing, that's true but it would be occupying space that potentially could be housing instead. Yes I know not necessarily ideal for housing but there are plenty of people living in central Brixton at the moment.


 
To "potentially be housing" (i.e. permanent housing  with all the planning rules and environmental regulations that implies) would require a sweeping change of use, whereas using it for hotel accommodation is partially a "return to original use", given that from what I recall, part of the original pub also let rooms on a per night basis.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


> I've just checked the Malmaison site and guess what? No details at all of disabled access. And no option on the website to request it when booking a room. Again.
> 
> A bit short sighted of them because (shock, horror, and amazement) even disabled people sometimes want a dirty (or clean, for that matter) weekend.


I know they do try and preserve old buildings - the one in Glasgow isn't wheel chair friendly because it's listed and has two front steps. Also, the lift doesn't access the older part of the building, although the modern addition is better, at least there is a lift in that section. Edinburgh I can't remember and the last I heard they were trying to sell it. Oxford is mostly the former jail building, and has internal stairs, especially by the front desk.

It is very short-sighted of them not to be more disabled compliant


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I know they do try and preserve old buildings - the one in Glasgow isn't wheel chair friendly because it's listed and has two front steps. Also, the lift doesn't access the older part of the building, although the modern addition is better, at least there is a lift in that section. <snip>
> 
> It is very short-sighted of them not to be more disabled compliant


I can sympathise with that, but there isn't even any information about access (or lack of it) on their site.  I really don't want to turn up somewhere with a semi-crashed husband, only to find out that if he gets as far as the room he won't even be able to use the shower because it's over the bath!


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


> I can sympathise with that, but there isn't even any information about access (or lack of it) on their site. I really don't want to turn up somewhere with a semi-crashed husband, only to find out that if he gets as far as the room he won't even be able to use the shower because it's over the bath!


Most of them are, certainly in the ones I've stayed in. They love roll-top baths with showers over them. Not so great for disabled people at all.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Most of them are, certainly in the ones I've stayed in. They love roll-top baths with showers over them. Not so great for disabled people at all.


  And VP's not even a wheelchair user, so if he'd find that type of bathroom impossible, you can imagine how many others it excludes.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


> And VP's not even a wheelchair user, so if he'd find that type of bathroom impossible, you can imagine how many others it excludes.


I know most of the times I stayed there (was nearest my work in a previous job) it was fine but a couple of times getting in and out of the bath was tricky on bad pain days.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 7, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> it's highly unlikely to spark a "tourist aparments" boom in Brixton, simply because the daily or weekly rate would need to be higher than the rate a landlord can get from an A.S.T. In fact the day or weekly rate would need to be so high as to be ridiculously unaffordable.


 
That's not true; holiday lets exist all over London. Whether or not a landlord can get a better rate from a holiday let depends on the location and how attractive that location is to tourists - who will have different criteria than an A.S.T. I'd say it's likely that Brixton will become more attractive to tourists over the coming years and the existence of a Holiday Inn would probably reinforce this.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I know they do try and preserve old buildings - the one in Glasgow isn't wheel chair friendly because it's listed and has two front steps. Also, the lift doesn't access the older part of the building, although the modern addition is better, at least there is a lift in that section. Edinburgh I can't remember and the last I heard they were trying to sell it. Oxford is mostly the former jail building, and has internal stairs, especially by the front desk.
> 
> It is very short-sighted of them not to be more disabled compliant


 
There's conflict between the Disability Discrimination Act (and its associated standards, which are actually very good, designed with input from organisations represnting all types of disability) and Listed building status. Unfortunately for disabled people, but fortunately for the fabric of listed buildings, the DDA has some pretty weak get-out clauses that allow non-compliant buildings as long as there is an appropriate "management strategy" in place to overcome the issues. This can be as basic as "staff will bodily carry disabled people up the historic stone steps". Which is against the spirit of the DDA, ie. equal access for all, regardless of ability.

As you say, modern extensions to listed buildings will attempt to right the wrongs that historic buildings can't help but make. However, it can often mean circuitous routes from reception, down a corridor, up a ramp, into the new wing, then into the (DDA compliant) lift, up to your floor, then back down a corridor, round the corner, up a ramp etc. etc. before you get to where you want to be. Compromise sucks.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 8, 2012)

It doesn't just apply to listed buildings (I think) ... same get-out clauses can be argued for buildings where conversion would be really difficulty, eg a small shop with a couple of steps off the street, where achieving level access would mean half the floor space being taken up with ramps and lifts etc.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2012)

teuchter said:


> It doesn't just apply to listed buildings (I think) ... same get-out clauses can be argued for buildings where conversion would be really difficulty, eg a small shop with a couple of steps off the street, where achieving level access would mean half the floor space being taken up with ramps and lifts etc.


Yep. My office is a complete DDA disaster zone. Compliance would require knocking half the building down, and it's a non-remarkable 20th century brick and concrete building.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> There's conflict between the Disability Discrimination Act (and its associated standards, which are actually very good, designed with input from organisations represnting all types of disability) and Listed building status. Unfortunately for disabled people, but fortunately for the fabric of listed buildings, the DDA has some pretty weak get-out clauses that allow non-compliant buildings as long as there is an appropriate "management strategy" in place to overcome the issues. <snip>Compromise sucks.


To clarify, I'm not demanding that everywhere is made completely and perfectly DDA compliant.  However, I would like more hotels and restaurants to explicitly state on their websites etc how accessible they are so that I don't waste time, money, and energy trying to get there in the first place!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2012)

Can't argue with that


----------



## colacubes (Aug 8, 2012)

Greebo said:


> To clarify, I'm not demanding that everywhere is made completely and perfectly DDA compliant. However, I would like more hotels and restaurants to explicitly state on their websites etc how accessible they are so that I don't waste time, money, and energy trying to get there in the first place!


 
Or actually to have an idea of what really is accessible.  I've booked events at hotels before that have proclaimed that they are accessible and the reality is that the entrance is:

through the kitchen in a service lift;
a slope for wheelchairs so steep it's like the Alps;
a slope that's not actually wide enough to accommodate some chairs.
These days I'd never book an event anywhere without visiting to look myself first.  Which is a rather sad state of affairs


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Or actually to have an idea of what really is accessible.
> <snip>
> These days I'd never book an event anywhere without visiting to look myself first. Which is a rather sad state of affairs


 
FWIW a few years ago I was asked to give some suggestions of where a family (including a young adult wheelchair user) could go in London on a budget. The list I came up with after several weary hours was ridiculously short, culture heavy, and included my having to tell them to buy their sandwiches in local bakeries, as long as the disabled member of the party didn't mind waiting outside.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 8, 2012)

Greebo said:


> FWIW a few years ago I was asked to give some suggestions of where a family (including a young adult wheelchair user) could go in London on a budget. The list I came up with after several weary hours was ridiculously short, culture heavy, and included my having to tell them to buy their sandwiches in local bakeries, as long as the disabled member of the party didn't mind waiting outside.


 
Shit innit   I never realised quite how bad it was until my current job, but disability access in London is an absolute joke


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Shit innit  I never realised quite how bad it was until my current job, but disability access in London is an absolute joke


People wonder why the honeymoon was in Berlin.  Duh, because of the crazily unnatural wish to have what passed for an almost normal life for most of a fortnight (not possible in much of London).  Something which is only possible with better access and information about it.  That's over £1,000 which London missed out on, just from the two of us.


----------



## ricbake (Aug 11, 2012)

In the paper work attached to the planning application for this hotel I haven't come across any connection with the Holiday Inn - The first place I saw the association was via the Brixton Blog where the number of rooms seemed to increase from 118 to 188, these details it seem to have been repeated from there. Perhaps they could comment?

Holiday Inn looks like a franchise operation and these people run the "Holiday Inn Express" Stratford - http://www.tlc-group.net/ - Truth Love and Compassion Group ...... Can't find any association with the Landlord or Architect or from them back to any other Holiday Inn Franchise.

The other thing that still seems to be an open question is how come no one seems to have seen the planning notices that apparently were put up in January this year, when they also put a notice in the Lambeth Weekender, does anybody regularly see copies of this?

I am not in anyway against the idea of a Hotel for Brixton but I am against the idea of poorly concieved project being squeezed into that area to give a huge profit to some developer and a headache for the neighbours.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 11, 2012)

ricbake said:


> The other thing that still seems to be an open question is how come no one seems to have seen the planning notices that apparently were put up in January this year, when they also put a notice in the Lambeth Weekender, does anybody regularly see copies of this?<snip>


I see it, but don't always take a copy and read it.  Certainly not in January.  *adds reading the planning applications section of the local press to things I really need to start doing a lot more often*


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2012)

Rushy said:


> There is currently a planning enforcement enquiry in progress as there were complaints about noise from as far away as Brixton Hill. The venue has some pretty stringent noise conditions but they cannot be enforced because the venue is not being used in line with its original planning permission. The only option is for planning to invite them to apply for A4 permission or take enforcement action to stop the use altogether.


 
Yes I can hear it from my end of Brixton. They have parties on roof on Sundays all day. As you said they got permission for a private members club and small hotel then turned it into full on nightclub. One thing about a large chain hotel is that they are unlikely to behave like this. I spend some of my time dealing with noise and disturbance caused by small businesses which does affects residents in central Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I do think a Brixton hotel would be really useful. In the past loads of people have asked on here if there is one. The 'London Hotel' on CHL, as far as I can tell, is used as a hostel and from a couple of reports I've heard, very seedy.


 
It is in practise a hostel. I now at least one of the street drinkers lives there. Which is fine but it was meant to be hotel.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2012)

ricbake said:


> In the paper work attached to the planning application for this hotel I haven't come across any connection with the Holiday Inn - The first place I saw the association was via the Brixton Blog where the number of rooms seemed to increase from 118 to 188, these details it seem to have been repeated from there. Perhaps they could comment?


 
Applications often make promises of who will run premises etc. But they are promises. The main thing is to get application through. There is no gaurentee it will be run by large chain. That would look good on application but may not happen in practise.

All that is agreed is a planning application for a hotel. The owner may not act on it for a while. Or may change there mind and put in application for something else. They have 3 years to act on it. But they could also renew application.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 15, 2012)

teuchter said:


> ....holiday lets exist all over London. Whether or not a landlord can get a better rate from a holiday let depends on the location and how attractive that location is to tourists - who will have different criteria than an A.S.T. I'd say it's likely that Brixton will become more attractive to tourists over the coming years and the existence of a Holiday Inn would probably reinforce this.


I agree. There's already plenty of holiday lets in Brixton, including one on my road. It's not unreasonable to expect some of the new property being built locally ('Brixton Square' etc) to end up used for this purpose too. Brixton is a popular destination. Groups/families/stag dos etc increasingly seem to want to have a "living area/space" for a weekend/holiday rather than stay in a hotel. Both holiday lets and a new hotel are likely to bring more tourists to Brixton which a) could be really good for some local businesses, but b) could also lead to more chain businesses and homogenisation.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2013)

A midnight alcohol licence application has been submitted by Premier Inns and Whitbread for the new hotel site.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 26, 2013)

A hotel bar in Brixton? I never.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A hotel bar in Brixton? I never.


i.e. the project is moving ahead, you twonk.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> i.e. the project is moving ahead, you twonk.


I got that ya twat!  I was just commenting on how unreal it sounds - a hotel bar in Brixton.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 26, 2013)

They haven't even started building have they?  If they have they're the quietest builders in the known world


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I got that ya twat!  I was just commenting on how unreal it sounds - a hotel bar in Brixton.


Twat is meaner than twonk.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Twat is meaner than twonk.


Twank?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2013)

nipsla said:


> They haven't even started building have they? If they have they're the quietest builders in the known world


I think they have taken a lease on the land on electric lane behind Brady's to use for site management - just a suspicion though.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Twank?


I'll take that.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I think they have taken a lease on the land on electric lane behind Brady's to use for site management - just a suspicion though.


 
  You could be right.  I've noticed a fair bit of activity there recently and they've actually cleared it out. But there's also been a fair bit of activity in Bradys itself.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 12, 2013)

Saw the licensing application notice pinned up outside yesterday. Nothing outrageous. 10am-12pm for public, 24h for guests. Typical for a hotel. It's a sign of life, so we'll be seeing construction sooner than later...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Any updates?


Well, Joy has closed so maybe they'll be using that as their main site access?


----------



## BJM2012 (Feb 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Any updates?



Yeah, it's a Premier Inn rather than a Holiday Inn express now. Also there's less than 90 rooms now rather than ~120.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

BJM2012 said:


> Yeah, it's a Premier Inn rather than a Holiday Inn express now. Also there's less than 90 rooms now rather than ~120.


Have you got a link for that?


----------



## se5 (Feb 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Have you got a link for that?



The planning application is at http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s59944/05 457-461 Brixton Road.pdf - its a variation on the originally granted permission with 20 less rooms and a relocated entrance on Coldharbour Lane where Joy is


----------



## Smick (Feb 4, 2014)

Is there going to be any sort of car parking? Even the ability to stop a car to let someone out?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2014)

Previous entrance in red, new entrance in green. In the new proposal, the POW retains control of that little single story building, and the ex-Joy unit gets a bit smaller.



The other major change is relocating the restaurant and staff area from being buried on the 1st floor onto the 2nd floor extension above the ex-Joy unit. This makes the vacant retail/office unit above H&M quite a bit bigger.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2014)

Smick said:


> Is there going to be any sort of car parking? Even the ability to stop a car to let someone out?



None at all


----------



## se5 (Feb 4, 2014)

Smick said:


> Is there going to be any sort of car parking? Even the ability to stop a car to let someone out?



in a word No - the original applications said that there was no parking being provided because it was so close to the tube and railway stations and bus stops


----------



## Winot (Feb 4, 2014)

se5 said:


> in a word No - the original applications said that there was no parking being provided because it was so close to the tube and railway stations and bus stops



Quite right too.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 4, 2014)

Winot said:


> Quite right too.


Well, except not everyone will travel by tube.  They'll call cabs which will block coldharbour lane or, if that's a red route, will probably regularly black that little road up the side/back of the ritzy. And those who bring their cars will crowd out residents on the first un CPZ'd roads (like those between the barrier block and Evelyn Grace).  People will still bring their cars, though.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Well, except not everyone will travel by tube.  They'll call cabs which will block coldharbour lane or, if that's a red route, will probably regularly black that little road up the side/back of the ritzy. And those who bring their cars will crowd out residents on the first un CPZ'd roads (like those between the barrier block and Evelyn Grace).  People will still bring their cars, though.


Had no idea there were unCPZd roads that close to the centre. People would pay good money for the info!


----------



## T & P (Feb 4, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Had no idea there were unCPZd roads that close to the centre. People would pay good money for the info!


*sets up channel on eBay*


----------



## colacubes (Feb 4, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Had no idea there were unCPZd roads that close to the centre. People would pay good money for the info!



I'm not sure there are.  I'm pretty sure it's CPZ at least up to well beyond Moorlands/Gresham Rd.  But I can't confirm that cos the maps' not currently on Lambeth's website


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 4, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Had no idea there were unCPZd roads that close to the centre. People would pay good money for the info!


I parked there! For two days! 

Far end of moorland road.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Well, except not everyone will travel by tube.  They'll call cabs which will block coldharbour lane or, if that's a red route, will probably regularly black that little road up the side/back of the ritzy. And those who bring their cars will crowd out residents on the first un CPZ'd roads (like those between the barrier block and Evelyn Grace).  People will still bring their cars, though.


They will park in the dodgy carwash just outside editor's place 

Or canny local residents will sell them visitor parking permits at vastly inflated prices…..


----------



## BJM2012 (Feb 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Have you got a link for that?



It was in the SLP the other week. It's def a Premier Inn. Basically, when devs look for planning permission they often attach a bit chain's name to the development.

Later, a hotel operator will sign a contract to run the new hotel on behalf of the freeholder.

Similar situation with Norwich House, in Streatham Hill, opposite the Horse and Groom. It was agreed as a Travel Lodge last year by Lambeth (applicant Mr Ibrahim) but Travel Lodge categorically deny any involvement. Now it's likely to be left to rot because it's owned by a consortium of Malaysians who are happy to landbank the huge block until they can flog it on.

As for the Brixton hotel, think the contracts are changing hands now. The Agent seemed to suggest they wanted the development to start this year - hence Joy being given notice to close.

_EDIT: PR spin/confirmation from last month:

‘Premier Inn is delighted to confirm that it has been awarded planning permission for a new 89-bedroom hotel in the heart of Brixton. The new Premier Inn is a significant investment in Brixton, creating new jobs and boosting the local economy. Brixton is a great location for a new Premier Inn as a vibrant and well-connected area of London. 

Premier Inn is the UK’s largest hotel chain with over 670 hotels and 54,000 rooms in the UK. London is a major growth area for Premier Inn, as within the M25 we are targeting to have 20,000 rooms by 2018 and create 2,500 jobs over the next 5 years. We look forward to beginning work on the Brixton development and opening our doors to the public.’_


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 6, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Had no idea there were unCPZd roads that close to the centre. People would pay good money for the info!


Yes but trying to park in them is a nightmare! When doing work for customers, I often end up having to park on a meter even though their road is not CPZ...Have learnt my lesson now and will advise them in advance that if I can't find a space, then I will add meter fees to the bill


----------



## leanderman (Feb 7, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> Yes but trying to park in them is a nightmare! When doing work for customers, I often end up having to park on a meter even though their road is not CPZ...Have learnt my lesson now and will advise them in advance that if I can't find a space, then I will add meter fees to the bill



Discovered yesterday that it costs £40 a day to park a skip in a CPZ, plus a £60 admin fee.

This would add £2,000 to the cost of a loft conversion.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Discovered yesterday that it costs £40 a day to park a skip in a CPZ, plus a £60 admin fee.
> 
> This would add £2,000 to the cost of a loft conversion.


must be why you see so many front yards piled high with construction waste.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 7, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Discovered yesterday that it costs £40 a day to park a skip in a CPZ, plus a £60 admin fee.
> 
> This would add £2,000 to the cost of a loft conversion.


The solution is to use one of those yellow tube waste thingys (yes that's the exact term) get the rubbish guy to drive up along side the house, plop the tube into the back of his truck and feed the rubbish down it....


----------



## leanderman (Feb 7, 2014)

Crispy said:


> must be why you see so many front yards piled high with construction waste.



Yep: wait and load


----------



## Rushy (Feb 7, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Yep: wait and load


Cheaper just to chuck it over the fence.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 7, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Cheaper just to chuck it over the fence.



Is yours ok?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 8, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Is yours ok?


You wouldn't be the first.

Once on my way back from a weekend away I found that a nice new lamppost had been installed on the pavement at the end of the garden. Then I stepped into the garden to discover a pile of paving slabs and rubble which had been removed and replaced from the base of said lamppost had been piled straight over the fence 1m away. Lambeth or TfL's contractors claimed that the proximity was a coincidence and there was no evidence linking them to it. They said that it was probably vandals; or builders working on Windrush Square (who would have had to carry the rubble about 200m). But as a gesture of goodwill they offered to tidy it up for me.


----------



## Smick (Feb 8, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Cheaper just to chuck it over the fence.


 
Or maybe find a river to throw it all in. That's what rivers are designed for.

Otherwise do something else completely idiotic which Lambeth have to clean up, costing multiples of the money they are trying to generate by imposing their fee.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Saw the licensing application notice pinned up outside yesterday. Nothing outrageous. 10am-12pm for public, 24h for guests. Typical for a hotel. It's a sign of life, so we'll be seeing construction sooner than later...


many hotels allow the public to drink in the afternoon and evenings


----------



## Onket (Feb 8, 2014)

Smick said:


> Otherwise do something else completely idiotic which Lambeth have to clean up, costing multiples of the money they are trying to generate by imposing their fee.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 9, 2014)

It will certainly make it easier for me to visit urbs in London, as said earlier in the thread.


----------



## se5 (Jun 19, 2014)

Any news on this? When I cycled past the other day I couldnt see anything that looked like construction had started but then I wasnt particularly looking for it and they may be doing it out of sight


----------



## colacubes (Jun 19, 2014)

It's not started yet, but I think it basically comes as a flatpack and they crane it all on when it actually happens.  Premier Inn (cos it's them now) applied for planning for signage in the last few weeks so I imagine something may happen soonish.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 29, 2015)

editor said:


> View attachment 21708
> 
> Work is set to begin on 188-room hotel, costing £4.5m, on the former Woolworths site on Brixton Road.
> 
> ...


This says 'the former woolworths site' which is where H & M is...I'm astonished


----------



## T & P (Jan 29, 2015)

Not sure about that petition, if I'm honest. Is the opposition really about who is moving in, rather that the suitability of the project itself? Would those opposed to it be okay with the project had the hotel moving in been an independent one-off name rather than a brand?

Hotels are not like coffee shops; the overwhelming majority of mid-size+ hotels are part of a chain, not independents. Comparing it to Starbucks is not very relevant IMO.


----------



## ricbake (Jan 29, 2015)

T & P said:


> Not sure about that petition, if I'm honest. Is the opposition really about who is moving in, rather that the suitability of the project itself? Would those opposed to it be okay with the project had the hotel moving in been an independent one-off name rather than a brand?
> 
> Hotels are not like coffee shops; the overwhelming majority of mid-size+ hotels are part of a chain, not independents. Comparing it to Starbucks is not very relevant IMO.



It is going to be a Premier Inn (owned by Whitbread who own Starbucks Costa) with 89 rooms, a lot of work for builders over the next year and a lot of disruption. But then a bunch of permanent jobs and room for a couple of hundred visitors to stay in Brixton relatively cheaply so they can spend some money locally.

It isn't exactly what a lot of people want (but do they know what they want?) and its difficult to see it as a bad thing!

E2A - Correction on coffee shops


----------



## ricbake (Jan 29, 2015)

I hope Brixton Bid, Lambeth College and Lambeth Council are talking to Whitbread and Premier about making it work for locals

https://www.whitbread.co.uk/global/download-centre/corporate-responsibility.html


----------



## se5 (Jan 29, 2015)

ricbake said:


> It is going to be a Premier Inn (owned by Whitbread who own Starbucks) with 89 rooms, a lot of work for builders over the next year and a lot of disruption. But then a bunch of permanent jobs and room for a couple of hundred visitors to stay in Brixton relatively cheaply so they can spend some money locally.
> 
> It isn't exactly what a lot of people want (but do they know what they want?) and its difficult to see it as a bad thing!



Just a correction: Premier Inn is owned by Whitbread which owns Costa Coffee (and various other restaurant/ cafe 'brands') and therefore is a tax-paying British company not the tax dodging American Starbucks. To my mind this is good for Brixton as it will bring people to the area to spend money and for me personally will be good for relatives staying closer, currently they have to stay in Vauxhall/Kennington where teh closest major hotels are located


----------



## ricbake (Jan 29, 2015)

se5 said:


> Just a correction: Premier Inn is owned by Whitbread which owns Costa Coffee (and various other restaurant/ cafe 'brands') and therefore is a tax-paying British company not the tax dodging American Starbucks


Sorry - I stand corrected - as I don't use either I think of them as the same thing


----------



## T & P (Jan 29, 2015)

se5 said:


> Just a correction: Premier Inn is owned by Whitbread which owns Costa Coffee (and various other restaurant/ cafe 'brands') and therefore is a tax-paying British company not the tax dodging American Starbucks. To my mind this is good for Brixton as it will bring people to the area to spend money and for me personally will be good for relatives staying closer, currently they have to stay in Vauxhall/Kennington where teh closest major hotels are located


May I point you out to the newly refurbished Tulse Hill Hotel? Boutique accommodation five minutes away from Brixton, and a bargain at £120 per night


----------



## Rushy (Jan 29, 2015)

T & P said:


> May I point you out to the newly refurbished Tulse Hill Hotel? Boutique accommodation five minutes away from Brixton, and a bargain at £120 per night


Was thinking as passing the other day what a good job they appear to have done. Shame it's on the gyratory but looks great.


----------



## T & P (Jan 29, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Was thinking as passing the other day what a good job they appear to have done. Shame it's on the gyratory but looks great.



You should go in. It does look very nice, and 10 times better still if you happen to have known what the place was like in its previous incarnation


----------



## Maharani (Jan 29, 2015)

T & P said:


> May I point you out to the newly refurbished Tulse Hill Hotel? Boutique accommodation five minutes away from Brixton, and a bargain at £120 per night



Or the Railway Tavern have much cheaper rooms, not quite as nice as the Tulse. It's more of an upmarket hostel but there's another option.


----------



## Glads-town (Jan 7, 2016)

Does anyone have an update on when it opens? I'm looking forward to it and want to be one of the first to stay there, even though I live just round the corner


----------



## CH1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Glads-town said:


> Does anyone have an update on when it opens? I'm looking forward and want to be one of the first to stay there, even though I live just round the corner


Will it be opened by Lenny Henry? He normally advertises for them doesn't he?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Will it be opened by Lenny Henry? He normally advertises for them doesn't he?



I think you mean Sir Ainsley Harriott


----------



## CH1 (Jan 7, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> I think you mean Sir Ainsley Harriott


Nope. 
You stuff your face - I'll brush up my Shakespeare!


----------



## se5 (Jan 7, 2016)

I wouldnt be surprised if it is one of the fancy new Hub hotels - hub by Premier Inn - like the one that is shortly due to open in Brick Lane. 

Apparently they are "app-enhanced hotels"  "for those looking for style and location at the right price. With cleverly crafted rooms, the latest technology and artisan deli, this boutique-style hotel has it all." 

Which is nice.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2016)

se5 said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if it is one of the fancy new Hub hotels - hub by Premier Inn - like the one that is shortly due to open in Brick Lane.
> 
> Apparently they are "app-enhanced hotels"  "for those looking for style and location at the right price. With cleverly crafted rooms, the latest technology and artisan deli, this boutique-style hotel has it all."
> 
> Which is nice.


Well, I won't go near any place now where the food hasn't been hand-hewn by these growing armies of creative artisans.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 7, 2016)

se5 said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if it is one of the fancy new Hub hotels - hub by Premier Inn - like the one that is shortly due to open in Brick Lane.
> 
> Apparently they are "app-enhanced hotels"  "for those looking for style and location at the right price. With cleverly crafted rooms, the latest technology and artisan deli, this boutique-style hotel has it all."
> 
> Which is nice.


We love hubs on Urban - so long as they are Vibrant!


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> We love hubs on Urban - so long as they are Vibrant!


Hubs and artisans. A double whammy of urban ecstasy.


----------



## se5 (Jan 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> We love hubs on Urban - so long as they are Vibrant!



I hope that the Brixton hub will be both vibrant and edgy


----------



## Glads-town (Jan 8, 2016)

Squeal!!  Just having somewhere local to go and hide when I need to get away sooooooo can't wait. My very own wo'man'-cave.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2016)

i'll say one thing for premier inn, they do a bloody good breakfast


----------



## leanderman (Jan 8, 2016)

Glads-town said:


> Does anyone have an update on when it opens? I'm looking forward to it and want to be one of the first to stay there, even though I live just round the corner



Before Christmas I was told work should be completed in March. Seems optimistic.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 8, 2016)

June apparently.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2016)

Very diverse mix of people at the architects behind the development. 







practice


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 10, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i'll say one thing for premier inn, they do a bloody good breakfast


They do an acceptable breakfast, for a budget hotel.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They do an acceptable breakfast, for a budget hotel.


i'm sorry you only found it acceptable: that was not my experience.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 10, 2016)

I think Premier Inn breakfasts are gross. In a toss up between them and a travelodge though, they win by miles.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 10, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm sorry you only found it acceptable: that was not my experience.


They do the best out of the major budget brands, I'll give them that. But a _great_ breakfast it is not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They do the best out of the major budget brands, I'll give them that. But a _great_ breakfast it is not.


i found it a great breakfast: and i stand by my opinion.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2016)

souljacker said:


> I think Premier Inn breakfasts are gross. In a toss up between them and a travelodge though, they win by miles.


i wouldn't make phildwyer eat a travelodge breakfast


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2016)

Here's how it's looking now:













> With the hotel’s very close proximity to the Prince Of Wales, there are fears that the popular bar/club – with open roof terrace – may swiftly come under pressure from noise complaints after the Holiday Inn opens.
> 
> The same may also apply to the Market House and Satay bars, which are both located almost directly opposite the development, adding the irony that guests who may be booking into the hotel to enjoy Brixton’s famous night-life may be indirectly contributing to its demise.


Brixton’s Premier Inn set to offer 89 rooms on Coldharbour Lane by the summer of 2016


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2016)

Sigh. Random Cladding Panels should be a criminal offence


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 10, 2016)

I doubt the noise from the bars will be an issue. 

a) people staying in hotels are usually onlythere for a night or two so won't really be that bothered
b) people staying there will likely there for the nightlife anyway
c) new hotel builds will be double glazed as a minimum, possible triple.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I doubt the noise from the bars will be an issue.
> 
> a) people staying in hotels are usually onlythere for a night or two so won't really be that bothered
> b) people staying there will likely there for the nightlife anyway
> c) new hotel builds will be double glazed as a minimum, possible triple.


Are you aware that the hotel is built right next to (and almost over) the Prince of Wales, and that the venue has an open roof terrace open till the early hours and a noisy outside smoking area right by the proposed entrance? 

Having restrictions foisted on clubs because of new residents appearing next door is hardly without precedent. I hope I'm wrong, but I'm afraid I don't share your opinion here. This kind of crap is happening everywhere.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 10, 2016)

editor said:


> Are you aware that the hotel is built right next to (and almost over) the Prince of Wales, and that the venue has an open roof terrace open till the early hours and a noisy outside smoking area right by the proposed entrance?
> 
> Having restrictions foisted on clubs because of new residents appearing next door is hardly without precedent. I hope I'm wrong, but I'm afraid I don't share your opinion here. This kind of crap is happening everywhere.


Yeah, I get where it is, I just don't see a hotel as being as big a threat as a residential block would be. The bulk of the clientele for this place isn't going to be put off by a bit of nightlife, they'll be there specifically for it.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 10, 2016)

Hasn't affected Fire / Holiday Inn in Vauxhall where the rear windows overlook the fire smoking and queuing area.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 10, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, I get where it is, I just don't see a hotel as being as big a threat as a residential block would be. The bulk of the clientele for this place isn't going to be put off by a bit of nightlife, they'll be there specifically for it.



But the numbers of complaints required to cause trouble for a venue is tiny. I'm sure you're spot on about most of the people there but it only takes a small number of people who do complain.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2016)

If there were complaints from a licencing point of view, they'd have to come from the hotel itself, not the guests staying there, surely.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, I get where it is, I just don't see a hotel as being as big a threat as a residential block would be.


It's worth adding some context to the argument. Many venues are already under increasing venue to close early, sometimes down to newcomers wanting Brixton to change to suit them. 

And then there's this fuckwitted scheme that's been proposed by Lambeth: Lambeth council wants ‘zoned’ opening hours and residential pubs to close at 11pm – industry paper


beesonthewhatnow said:


> The bulk of the clientele for this place isn't going to be put off by a bit of nightlife, they'll be there specifically for it.


Brixton's changing, mate. Not everyone will be there for the banging nightlife.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 10, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> But the numbers of complaints required to cause trouble for a venue is tiny. I'm sure you're spot on about most of the people there but it only takes a small number of people who do complain.


But any individual staying there would just complain to the hotel. It would be then on the hotel to decide if they wanted to complain to the council. If the vast majority of their guests are happy then they're gonna do fuck all.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Hasn't affected Fire / Holiday Inn in Vauxhall where the rear windows overlook the fire smoking and queuing area.


Entirely different scenario, Fire is built under huge. easy to soundproof railway arches.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 10, 2016)

Not really - there's minimal sound proofing on the doorways into the main room, the beer garden, smoking area and queuing area are all in the open and directly under their windows. 

Albeit not a terrace nightclub which used to (allegedly) break its own planning & licensing regs


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Albeit not a terrace nightclub which used to (allegedly) break its own planning & licensing regs


How is that even slightly relevant to the discussion now?


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 10, 2016)

Cos people complaining about a club operating outside of its licensing have stronger grounds than specious 'I demand silence after 11pm' hotel guest nimbyism?


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Cos people complaining about a club operating outside of its licensing have stronger grounds than specious 'I demand silence after 11pm' hotel guest nimbyism?


Still failing to see the relevance of an alleged breach of licensing regs at some unspecified time in the past (quite possibly by different owners) and what the discussion is about here, but you've made your point.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Rushy (Feb 10, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Sigh. Random Cladding Panels should be a criminal offence


And it's in a conservation area.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 10, 2016)

Remember when there was a boutique hotel in there with vinyl decks in each room? Or did that plan ever get realised?


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Remember when there was a boutique hotel in there with vinyl decks in each room? Or did that plan ever get realised?


Ah that will be Dex hotel which was a marginal more stupid idea that the short lived rebranding to 'The Lambeth.' I don't think it ever happened.


----------



## Winot (Feb 10, 2016)

I once enquired about staying at Dex after a Chemical Brothers gig at the Academy (our eldest was a baby, wasn't sleeping, and I anticipated being somewhat 'refreshed' so it was in the interests of domestic harmony).  It was a most bizarre set-up.  Nobody seemed to be in charge. Eventually someone rang be back and said that I could stay there but I should be warned that it was likely to be noisy until at least the next morning.  I got the impression they didn't want me staying there at all, so didn't bother.  Someone claimed afterwards that allegedly the rooms were being used for all night activities (nudge nudge wink wink).


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Sigh. Random Cladding Panels should be a criminal offence


The architects that designed it seem to be Welsh. Parachuting into Brixton with their cladding panels. As well as being un-diverse they are not from around here. Something should be put in place to prevent this kind of thing happening again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The architects that designed it seem to be Welsh. Parachuting into Brixton with their cladding panels. As well as being un-diverse they are not from around here. Something should be put in place to prevent this kind of thing happening again.


yes  heaven defend brixton from the welsh


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yes  heaven defend brixton from the welsh


The hideously white Welsh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The hideously white Welsh.


carry on chief, keep going - you've another ten seconds, say something outrageous


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> carry on chief, keep going - you've another ten seconds, say something outrageous


It's all about the page hits.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2016)

This thread is _not_ going to be disrupted by the same old bitter shit. So that's a general warning, right there.

As an aside, I predict that this hotel will prove an irresistible draw to hen parties and stag nights.

(((Brixton)))


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 10, 2016)

editor said:


> As an aside, I predict that this hotel will prove an irresistible draw to hen parties and stag nights.



Is Brixton really a place that would appeal to that crowd? It's not exactly Blackpool or Southend 

Or are you meaning hen/stag parties made up mostly of Londoners who don't want to leave the M25?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 10, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Is Brixton really a place that would appeal to that crowd? It's not exactly Blackpool or Southend


Have you seen Old Street on a weekend?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 10, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Have you seen Old Street on a weekend?



yes, and the rot set in with the arrival of a hotel chain.....


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2016)

I'd put money on Brixton becoming a stag/hen destination within the next 5 years.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 10, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Have you seen Old Street on a weekend?



No I haven't. Is it full of stags and hens?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I'd put money on Brixton becoming a stag/hen destination within the next 5 years.


18 months. Tops.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 10, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> No I haven't. Is it full of stags and hens?


Either that or lots of people who just happen to choose to dress in matching witty slogan T shirts, L plates and vomiting in the gutter.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 10, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Is Brixton really a place that would appeal to that crowd? It's not exactly Blackpool or Southend
> 
> Or are you meaning hen/stag parties made up mostly of Londoners who don't want to leave the M25?


Leave the M25??? 

I feel queasy if I leave zone 2...


----------



## stdP (Feb 10, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Sigh. Random Cladding Panels should be a criminal offence



It looks like some plonked some particularly dour portacabins on the top of the lovely brickwork :/ Either that or editor is using a cheesy monochrome effect on the top half of the image.

Even if it was non-random cladding it'd still look bloody awful in my opinion. Dare I say it but I expected something a bit more... vibrant.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 10, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Either that or lots of people who just happen to choose to dress in matching witty slogan T shirts, L plates and vomiting in the gutter.



Old Street does have the disadvantage of being closer to Essex. A Brixton hotel will no doubt attract Beckenham & Bromley's finest.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 10, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> yes, and the rot set in with the arrival of a hotel chain.....



Yes. Was living there at the time and, only later, realised its significance.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 10, 2016)

stdP said:


> It looks like some plonked some particularly dour portacabins on the top of the lovely brickwork :/



It was blending in quite well with the grey sky today. Like a dreadnought in the North Sea


----------



## T & P (Feb 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I'd put money on Brixton becoming a stag/hen destination within the next 5 years.


That would, presumably, make all those dreaded hipsters depart Brixton in search of pastures new. So the arrival of a chain hotel like Premier Inn should in fact be music to ears of some...


----------



## Dan U (Feb 10, 2016)

I have a business account with premier inn and stay with them pretty much weekly.

They sound proof their rooms really well especially on the newer hotels.

Where a hotel is in a town centre (such as Birmingham central or Bournemouth central) or by a really busy road they warn you of this on the website and that additional sound proofing is installed to help. 

I'd be more worried about the wreck heads having after parties inside the hotel at weekends tbh [emoji1]


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 10, 2016)

leanderman said:


> It was blending in quite well with the grey sky today. Like a dreadnought in the North Sea


I have to look at the damn thing out of my bedroom window. Can't decide between new curtains or poking my eyes out.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 10, 2016)

Winot said:


> I once enquired about staying at Dex after a Chemical Brothers gig at the Academy (our eldest was a baby, wasn't sleeping, and I anticipated being somewhat 'refreshed' so it was in the interests of domestic harmony).  It was a most bizarre set-up.  Nobody seemed to be in charge. Eventually someone rang be back and said that I could stay there but I should be warned that it was likely to be noisy until at least the next morning.  I got the impression they didn't want me staying there at all, so didn't bother.  Someone claimed afterwards that allegedly the rooms were being used for all night activities (nudge nudge wink wink).


When we moved from Brixton I still had to come regularly to London and at the start stayed there a few times. Rooms were lovely but the rest was a carve up. As you say, nobody really in charge, had to access the rooms upstairs from behind the bar and leave for work out the emergency exit. Room wasn't made up on a few occasions. Gave it a few chances but it didn't improve.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> I have to look at the damn thing out of my bedroom window. Can't decide between new curtains or poking my eyes out.


You could get some rose tinted spectacles and then it would be many shades of pink.


----------



## T & P (Feb 10, 2016)

Out of curiosity, are there any images of what the upper levels of the building used to look like, before the hotel work started?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 10, 2016)

T & P said:


> Out of curiosity, are there any images of what the upper levels of the building used to look like, before the hotel work started?



There weren't any upper levels.  It's been built up from the previous buildings.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 10, 2016)

editor said:


> How is that even slightly relevant to the discussion now?


Bit rich to be talking about 'relevant' after a post about the diversity of the architect firm behind it don't you think?

Especially when you know nothing about the faith, sexuality or country of origin of anybody in that picture. And the fact that they have clear BAME representation in the management team. 

And that's not a personal attack it's just calling out a rather mean spirited and unsubstantiated dig.  I know it's been quiet here recently but it was a bit unnecessary, no?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 10, 2016)

discobastard said:


> And that's not a personal attack it's just calling out a rather mean spirited and unsubstantiated dig.


Good luck with that.


----------



## technical (Feb 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Here's how it's looking now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the finished exterior? If it is, its clearly crap - particularly in the context of the surrounding  buildings, but looking at it this morning on the way to the tube station made me wonder if its going to be covered in something else


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2016)

technical said:


> Is that the finished exterior? If it is, its clearly crap - particularly in the context of the surrounding  buildings, but looking at it this morning on the way to the tube station made me wonder if its going to be covered in something else


I'm not sure, but it _looks_ like the finished product to me. I hope not.


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 11, 2016)

CH1 said:


> We love hubs on Urban - so long as they are Vibrant!



"Hand-crafted rooms"! You forgot the "hand-crafted rooms."


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Very diverse mix of people at the architects behind the development.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 11, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I'd put money on Brixton becoming a stag/hen destination within the next 5 years.



It already looks like Cheltenham or Harrogate on Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 11, 2016)

Dan U said:


> I have a business account with premier inn and stay with them pretty much weekly.
> 
> They sound proof their rooms really well especially on the newer hotels.
> 
> ...



I stay at Premiers a lot too and agree about the noise thing. I've stayed in some that are right next to very busy roads and if the windows are shut, they are eerily quiet. You can hear other people if they are noisy in their room but outside noise is very low.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2016)

Here's how it looks from Brixton Road:


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2016)

I did a search on the Premier Inn website for rooms in the area in September, and it seems the Brixton branch is not available to book yet.

I was taken aback at the prices shown for other branches, even in Zone 3 areas like Wandsworth. London really does take the fucking piss when it comes to hotel prices. Far, far more than anywhere else in Europe and indeed the world. Fuck, the Tulse Hill Hotel suddenly seems affordable at £120 a night.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2016)

T & P said:


> I did a search on the Premier Inn website for rooms in the area in September, and it seems the Brixton branch is not available to book yet.
> 
> I was taken aback at the prices shown for other branches, even in Zone 3 areas like Wandsworth. London really does take the fucking piss when it comes to hotel prices. Far, far more than anywhere else in Europe and indeed the world. Fuck, the Tulse Hill Hotel suddenly seems affordable at £120 a night.


What kind of prices were you seeing?


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2016)

editor said:


> What kind of prices were you seeing?


Over £120 per night. I know it's not that eye-watering, but IME there are plenty of budget or 3-star hotels in the Continent to be found for the equivalent of £60 or so, or even less if one is prepared to stay at the equivalent of a London Zone 3 area. In London, it just seems impossible to stay on a budget of less than £100 a night, on any recognised hotel at least.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2016)

T & P said:


> Over £120 per night. I know it's not that eye-watering, but IME there are plenty of budget or 3-star hotels in the Continent to be found for the equivalent of £60 or so, or even less if one is prepared to stay at the equivalent of a London Zone 3 area. In London, it just seems impossible to stay on a budget of less than £100 a night, on any recognised hotel at least.


airbnb


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2016)

teuchter said:


> airbnb


True. It seems the way forward.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 11, 2016)

T & P said:


> Over £120 per night. I know it's not that eye-watering, but IME there are plenty of budget or 3-star hotels in the Continent to be found for the equivalent of £60 or so, or even less if one is prepared to stay at the equivalent of a London Zone 3 area. In London, it just seems impossible to stay on a budget of less than £100 a night, on any recognised hotel at least.


Doesn't anyone stay in B&B's any more?

Loads of them are way less than £120/night.


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Doesn't anyone stay in B&B's any more?
> 
> Loads of them are way less than £120/night.


There must be some in London but not that many, and I guess most people default to searching for 'hotels' when they're looking for a room in London. Especially non-Brits. 

I guess Airbnb is the way forward.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 12, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> "Hand-crafted rooms"! You forgot the "hand-crafted rooms."


Regarding the hand crafted rooms boutique hotel aspect, there was an exhibition last year about a proposed Z Hotel at the back of Superdrug, next to SW9 in Dorell Place. No application yet as far as I know.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 12, 2016)

View of the carbuncle from my bedroom window:


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2016)

T & P said:


> Over £120 per night. I know it's not that eye-watering, but IME there are plenty of budget or 3-star hotels in the Continent to be found for the equivalent of £60 or so, or even less if one is prepared to stay at the equivalent of a London Zone 3 area. In London, it just seems impossible to stay on a budget of less than £100 a night, on any recognised hotel at least.


I always had them down as a relatively cheapo chain (like £70/night or something) but over £120 is well pricey.

As has been said, another reason to use AirBnB. There's a hotel guide on Buzz - if I get time I'll see what prices other hotels are asking in the area.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 12, 2016)

Interesting doors on the white building on the left. It's good that they have some external lighting so that you can see what's happening as you plummet to the ground.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> View of the carbuncle from my bedroom window:


it's not as bad a carbuncle as this little horror in north finchley:


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Interesting doors on the white building on the left. It's good that they have some external lighting so that you can see what's happening as you plummet to the ground.


They'll have bars on the inside - Cheaper to build than the "Juliet Balcony" style with the bars on the outside.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 12, 2016)

Crispy said:


> They'll have bars on the inside - Cheaper to build than the "Juliet Balcony" style with the bars on the outside.


Maybe, although it doesn't actually look like it in the photo.

Nonetheless it's good they have the external lighting and a handle on the outside just in case that guy with the rocket backpack calls by.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 12, 2016)

T & P said:


> Over £120 per night. I know it's not that eye-watering, but IME there are plenty of budget or 3-star hotels in the Continent to be found for the equivalent of £60 or so, or even less if one is prepared to stay at the equivalent of a London Zone 3 area. In London, it just seems impossible to stay on a budget of less than £100 a night, on any recognised hotel at least.



There's a couple of 2 star hotels on Clapham Common that usually come in around £40-50 a night and are okay places to lay your head, and for two people it works out around the same price as dorm beds in a hostel!
They'll probably get developed at some stage though so we'll be left with chains - even the Travelodge in Penge is hard to get for under £70 and the Battersea one usually weighs in around £90.
If you do have a budget of £100-£120 it's worth taking a gamble (and Fridays are a big gamble) and booking on the day on a site like Lastminute or Bookings. I think the former has a mystery hotel which usually comes in  around £100. They don't give the name but tell you the area and grading you can often get a good 4 star for that price. I know someone who does that all the time and has stayed at some great places especially on the continent.
But yeah, prices are eye-watering unless you shop around or gamble.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Very diverse mix of people at the architects behind the development.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Given that Boyce Rees is based in Cardiff, what level of diversity should we demand ? Should Premier Inns hire different architects for each project, based on the ethnic mix of the architects matching as closely as possible that of the location of the planned hotel ?


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 12, 2016)

editor said:


> I always had them down as a relatively cheapo chain (like £70/night or something) but over £120 is well pricey.
> .



You know Brixton is changing when it costs over a long 'un to kip over the PoW.


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 12, 2016)

urbanspaceman said:


> Given that Boyce Rees is based in Cardiff, what level of diversity should we demand ? Should Premier Inns hire different architects for each project, based on the ethnic mix of the architects matching as closely as possible that of the location of the planned hotel ?



Yes, that is EXACTLY what the editor is demanding!


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 12, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> You know Brixton is changing when it costs over a long 'un to kip over the PoW.



Dex was more than that when that strange music producer was involved in the boutique hotel.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 12, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> Yes, that is EXACTLY what the editor is demanding!


Maybe you can clarify the relevance of the photograph concerned.


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 13, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Maybe you can clarify the relevance of the photograph concerned.



I didn't post it, so why ask me?

My point was to take issue with urbanspaceman's less-than-scintillating reductio ad absurdum argument.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 13, 2016)

That's my favourite kind of argument.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> I didn't post it, so why ask me?
> 
> My point was to take issue with urbanspaceman's less-than-scintillating reductio ad absurdum argument.


I'm not allowed to ask the poster who posted it.

I did say "maybe" you could clarify. 

But if you are as mystified as the rest of us, then fair enough.


----------



## keybored (Feb 13, 2016)

editor said:


> I always had them down as a relatively cheapo chain (like £70/night or something) but over £120 is well pricey.



They are normally around £70 (much less if you catch one at the right time) but prices are ramped up for hotels in or near London. Every other chain does it too.


----------



## dbs1fan (Feb 13, 2016)

As Keybored says, all the 'cheapo' hotel chains are not cheap at all in London


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 13, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I'm not allowed to ask the poster who posted it.
> 
> I did say "maybe" you could clarify.
> 
> But if you are as mystified as the rest of us, then fair enough.



I don't think either of us is remotely "mystified."


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 13, 2016)

Premier Inn isn't really a 'cheapo' chain tbh. They're reliable but characterless mid-range places, there are cheaper options wherever you are.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> I don't think either of us is remotely "mystified."


The fact that no-one can explain it is enough for me to classify it as a mystery.


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 14, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The fact that no-one can explain it is enough for me to classify it as a mystery.



It's urban's own Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## Ol Nick (Feb 14, 2016)

You're all missing the point. Fucking Premier Inn fucking chain shite. *That's* the problem.


----------



## T & P (Feb 14, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> You're all missing the point. Fucking Premier Inn fucking chain shite. *That's* the problem.


It's not as simple as that. Not all chains are bad and not all independents are good. Indeed, if the hotel opening up on the site had been an independent venture that happened to be run by two blokes with the wrong type of facial hair and a website containing the wrong buzzwords, you can be sure it would have had a far more hostile reception than the worst hotel chain you can think of.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 14, 2016)

And we won't have to stay in it!


----------



## Rushy (Feb 14, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> You're all missing the point. Fucking Premier Inn fucking chain shite. *That's* the problem.


I think Brixton High Street's battle with huge chains was lost long long ago. If it was ever fought.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 14, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I think Brixton High Street's battle with huge chains was lost long long ago.


In a galaxy far, far away?


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2016)

T & P said:


> It's not as simple as that. Not all chains are bad and not all independents are good. Indeed, if the hotel opening up on the site had been an independent venture that happened to be run by two blokes with the wrong type of facial hair and a website containing the wrong buzzwords, you can be sure it would have had a far more hostile reception than the worst hotel chain you can think of.


If it was a decent, affordable hotel I couldn't give a fuck who ran it. Trouble is that ventures opened by "blokes with the wrong type of facial hair and a website containing the wrong buzzwords" usually charge a fucking bomb for whatever recycled/ironic exclusive and unaffordable 'experience' it is they're peddling.


----------



## aka (Feb 14, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I think Brixton High Street's battle with huge chains was lost long long ago. If it was ever fought.


The rot set in when Woolworths arrived.


----------



## Harbourite (Feb 14, 2016)

aka said:


> The rot set in when Woolworths arrived.


pick'n'mix wankers


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 15, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I think Brixton High Street's battle with huge chains was lost long long ago. If it was ever fought.



Brixton High Street? Where's that?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> Brixton High Street? Where's that?


Brixton High Street is what I call the section of Brixton Road which runs roughly between Mc Donald's and TK Maxx. Pendants may prefer to call it "the section of Brixton Road which runs roughly between Mc Donald's and TK Maxx". Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I think Brixton High Street's battle with huge chains was lost long long ago. If it was ever fought.


Anita Roddick said it all went down the pan in 1877 - in this curious vignette of televised hypocrisy


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> Brixton High Street? Where's that?


Ah yes. The mythical piece of Brixton Road!


----------



## Harbourite (Feb 15, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Brixton High Street is what I call the section of Brixton Road which runs roughly between Mc Donald's and TK Maxx. Pendants may prefer to call it "the section of Brixton Road which runs roughly between Mc Donald's and TK Maxx". Sorry for any confusion.



Pedants rather than Pendants perhaps?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> Pedants rather than Pendants perhaps?


Have you just outed yourself as one of them?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> Pedants rather than Pendants perhaps?


Go hang.


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 15, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Brixton High Street is what I call the section of Brixton Road which runs roughly between Mc Donald's and TK Maxx. Pendants may prefer to call it "the section of Brixton Road which runs roughly between Mc Donald's and TK Maxx". Sorry for any confusion.



I know what you mean. I call the bit of Oxford Street with the shops Central London Road.

But try telling those bloody "pendants" that!


----------



## Rushy (Feb 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Ah yes. The mythical piece of Brixton Road!


That myth so cruelly perpetuated by Brixton Buzz.

Man arrested for dangerous driving after car mounts pavement along Brixton High Street


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2016)

A reminder: Enforced mutual ignore is a last, desperate admin measure to stop long-standing personal conflicts continuing to disrupt threads. This means that that those put on mutual ignore DO NOT respond or refer to each other's posts, and continuing to do so will result in a warning, eventually leading to an automatic temp ban if they accrue enough warning posts. It is very much a reluctant measure, but it is taken in the interests of the boards overall, and is only ever introduced after every other admin measure has failed to stop the personal digs and general unpleasantness.

If anyone wishes to discuss this further, please take this to the feedback forum. Thank you.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 16, 2016)

I'd like to openly apologise for suggesting that I am in any sort of company when referring to the section of Brixton Road which runs roughly between Mc Donald's and TK Maxx by its mythological name, Brixton High Street. Statutorily adopted names are there for sound etymological reasons and serve a valuable practical purpose for all of us. It was insensitive, disrespectful and disruptive to ignore this and I humbly accept the inappropriate content warning.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 16, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Anita Roddick said it all went down the pan in 1877 - in this curious vignette of televised hypocrisy




Does anyone know-where is the Bon Marche building in Brixton, and what is it now?


----------



## alcopop (Feb 16, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Does anyone know-where is the Bon Marche building in Brixton, and what is it now?


It's the building with tkmax in


----------



## aka (Feb 16, 2016)

alcopop said:


> It's the building with tkmax in


and Cabana and waayyyy too much detail here > http://www.bonmarchebusinesscentre.co.uk/History.aspx

awesome picture of a tram


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 16, 2016)

alcopop said:


> It's the building with tkmax in



Thanks. I'll be sure to take a look next time I'm down Brixton way.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Does anyone know-where is the Bon Marche building in Brixton, and what is it now?


Take a look at this article: Brixton history – one hundred years of Bon Marché in Brixton – and its secret tunnels


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks that is interesting stuff.

In the video Anita Roddick likened the place  and its staff quarters to Brixton Prison but I wonder how bad it really was to live and work there, by the standards of the day....


----------



## CH1 (Feb 16, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Does anyone know-where is the Bon Marche building in Brixton, and what is it now?


Assuming this is a straight question - the straight answer is "TK Max".
The original Bom Marche occupied the whole block between the railway line, Ferndale Road and Brixton Road plus an arcade adjacent to the south side of the railway (now part of Marks & Spencers.

Additionally it expanded into an extension on the north side of Ferndale Road - the building now occupied in part by the Post Office.

I'm sure there is a feature on this somewhere on Urban75 try this to be going on with Bon Marche building, Ferndale Road, Brixton. Historical Brixton - old and new photos of Brixton, Lambeth, London, SW9 and SW2


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2016)

Here's how it's looking today. I can't see the Prince's late license - and in particular the outdoor 3am smoking area -  emerging from this unscathed.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Anybody know if this new Premier Inn will be a "hub"

The company are pushing this concept in the launch of their new Brick Lane hotel, where the doors are controlled by your Apple watch apparently

New hub by Premier Inn Brings £21.4 Million Investment to London's Brick Lane

The Standard picked up on this yesterday:

Definitive proof that Brick Lane is being gentrified

the Standard article majored on edgy vibrancy, Cereal Killer and curry houses losing out because of rising rents (and in the printed edition a picture of a sleeping Lenny Henry).


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Anybody know if this new Premier Inn will be a "hub"
> 
> The company are pushing this concept in the launch of their new Brick Lane hotel, where the doors are controlled by your Apple watch apparently
> 
> ...


Brixton was listed in their press material as one of the places they wanted to 'hub up'.


----------



## T & P (Mar 4, 2016)

Of all the facilities a hotel could offer, the ability to operate appliances or lights with one's smartphone instead of the oh-so-mainstream wall switches or TV remote control ranks very low in my list of priorities.

Am I right to think the 'hub' hotels have smaller rooms than their traditional offerings? I'd rather have analogue light switches in a decent sized room tbh...


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 4, 2016)

T & P said:


> I'd rather have analogue light switches in a decent sized room tbh...



You, me and most other people I would suspect.

As well as the fact there is endless potential for something like this to go heywire, it all has to be paid for somewhere down the line. And that will ultimately be the hotel customers who pay.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2016)

T & P said:


> Of all the facilities a hotel could offer, the ability to operate appliances or lights with one's smartphone instead of the oh-so-mainstream wall switches or TV remote control ranks very low in my list of priorities.
> 
> Am I right to think the 'hub' hotels have smaller rooms than their traditional offerings? I'd rather have analogue light switches in a decent sized room tbh...


Hotels are sooooo yesterday. Unless my new urban hub hotel concept room has smartphone integration, cleverly crafted rooms*, the latest technology and an artisan deli onboard, I'm wheeling my bag straight back into the street.

*I think this means 'small.'

hub by Premier Inn


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2016)

Here's a hub pic. I can't quite work it out, but it looks almost like one of those Japanese nano-rooms:


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2016)

Yep. it is tiny.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Yep. it is tiny.



Big enough to sleep in. Which is all you really need from a hotel room.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Yep. it is tiny.



This is bullshit.

Having stayed in a 'connected' hotel abroad in the not too distant past where you could use apps to do various basic tasks, I can honestly say that the 20 minutes fucking about to set things up could be better utilised by doing the stuff it is designed to do more efficiently.  I.e. turning on the light by pushing a switch on the wall.

Having said that, back in the early '00s I took delight in a website called something like idontwanttobuymyfuckintoothpasteonline.com, which, in recent years, I have happily done several times.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2016)

goldenecitrone said:


> Big enough to sleep in. Which is all you really need from a hotel room.


Maybe but that endorsement must surely be dependent on the price.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2016)

discobastard said:


> This is bullshit.
> 
> Having stayed in a 'connected' hotel abroad in the not too distant past where you could use apps to do various basic tasks, I can honestly say that the 20 minutes fucking about to set things up could be better utilised by doing the stuff it is designed to do more efficiently.  I.e. turning on the light by pushing a switch on the wall.
> 
> Having said that, back in the early '00s I took delight in a website called something like idontwanttobuymyfuckintoothpasteonline.com, which, in recent years, I have happily done several times.


It's so tiny you could probably reach every appliance that needed adjusting from the bed.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 4, 2016)

editor said:


> It's so tiny you could probably reach every appliance that needed adjusting from the bed.


Using a Star Trek-like touch sensitive control panel that you end up pounding randomly because the screen settings are all to fuck. Just like the ticket machine at Tulse Hill station.

I'm good with light switches. It's a pretty clear proposition and I know what's going to happen when I flick one.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Yep. it is tiny.



Funnily enough I found myself in an 'apartment hotel' last week in Manchester called 'The Place'.  It was just me for a single night.  I ended up in a two double bedroom full on bare brick industrial loft style apartment.  It was fucking freezing - would have loved a cosy little room instead.

It had a proper kitchen and everything, so instead of eating out I went to a little Waitrose thing round the corner and bought some healthy stuff rather going to a restaurant and having the usual work trip unhealthy stuff.  Had a v nice dinner in on my own but was then wracked with guilt about whether I should actually wash up or whether it was OK to leave my dirty dishes as they were.  Obviously in hotels they change your towels and stuff when you're out during the day but I really hadn't come across the dirty dishes thing before.  First world moral dilemma.. What would Urban do I wondered..


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 5, 2016)

goldenecitrone said:


> Big enough to sleep in. Which is all you really need from a hotel room.



It could just be the angle of the photo, but that bed looks really fucking short to me. 

Playing about with the booking online, I've manage to find  rooms on Brick Lane for 85 quid on quite a few days, which isn't too bad I suppose. But not if the bed is so small I don't fit on it....


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm 5'3 and I think even I would struggle with that bed. How they think this concept will work is beyond me - and what happens if I don't have an apple watch? Would the hotel deign to give me a keycard?


----------



## bimble (Mar 5, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Funnily enough I found myself in an 'apartment hotel' last week in Manchester called 'The Place'.  It was just me for a single night.  I ended up in a two double bedroom full on bare brick industrial loft style apartment.  It was fucking freezing - would have loved a cosy little room instead.
> 
> It had a proper kitchen and everything, so instead of eating out I went to a little Waitrose thing round the corner and bought some healthy stuff rather going to a restaurant and having the usual work trip unhealthy stuff.  Had a v nice dinner in on my own but was then wracked with guilt about whether I should actually wash up or whether it was OK to leave my dirty dishes as they were.  Obviously in hotels they change your towels and stuff when you're out during the day but I really hadn't come across the dirty dishes thing before.  First world moral dilemma.. What would Urban do I wondered..


You left your dirty dishes , didn't you.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 5, 2016)

bimble said:


> You left your dirty dishes , didn't you.


Actually, no, I washed up [emoji4]


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2016)

I've stayed in a couple of 'hub' hotels. They served there purpose for one night. There was nothing techie about any of them though....


----------



## spitfire (Mar 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Yep. it is tiny.



I wonder if this article is related to a hub? 

mjg59 | I stayed in a hotel with Android lightswitches and it was just as bad as you'd imagine
_
"I'm in London for Kubecon right now, and the hotel I'm staying at has decided that light switches are unfashionable and replaced them with a series of Android tablets.

One was embedded in the wall, but the two next to the bed had convenient looking ethernet cables plugged into the wall. So.

I managed to borrow a couple of USB ethernet adapters......."_


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 13, 2016)

If I had no fresh air going in there, esp at night, I'd go mad.


----------



## newbie (Mar 13, 2016)

spitfire said:


> I wonder if this article is related to a hub?
> 
> mjg59 | I stayed in a hotel with Android lightswitches and it was just as bad as you'd imagine
> _
> ...


Wow!  this is why I wish I was clever.  the IoT is going to be such fun for those that are.


----------



## paolo (Mar 13, 2016)

spitfire said:


> I wonder if this article is related to a hub?
> 
> mjg59 | I stayed in a hotel with Android lightswitches and it was just as bad as you'd imagine
> _
> ...



Oh that is sooo good...


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 13, 2016)

I can't really get too excited about this hub thing one way or another. 

If I'm going somewhere and just need a bed for the night and it's clean and cheap it'll do. 

If I'm going to spend time in the room or have the family then I'll go somewhere else


----------



## se5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Searching for accommodation later in the year for a meeting I'm organising at work I was offered rooms at the Premier Inn Brixton from 28 August.

Apparently the Brixton Premier Inn is in "A hip neighbourhood with Brixton’s market, music and movie houses at your feet" 

London Brixton Hotel | Premier Inn

It seems to be a standard Premier Inn with no mention of Hubs. 

Rooms available at £39 - 109 a night for the first few weeks of September which doesnt seem too bad for an inner London hotel. 

According to the website Brixton is buzzing:  "_Enjoy the cultural charm of south London with a stay at our Premier Inn London Brixton hotel. This buzzing location is just two minutes' walk from Brixton Village Market and The Ritzy cinema. If music's your thing, the Electric Brixton and O2 Academy Brixton are both on your doorstep. In less than five minutes, you're at Brixton train and Tube stations and it's a ten minute ride into central London. Meanwhile, it's a ten minute stroll to historic Brockwell Park and a little further to lively Clapham Common. When it's time to head back, you'll love our new-generation bedrooms, which feature our luxury king-ize Hypnos beds and impressive 40" flat screen TV. You can also relax in our informal Kitchen restaurant with its tempting all-day menu._"


----------



## madolesance (Mar 18, 2016)

se5 said:


> Searching for accommodation later in the year for a meeting I'm organising at work I was offered rooms at the Premier Inn Brixton from 28 August.
> 
> Apparently the Brixton Premier Inn is in "A hip neighbourhood with Brixton’s market, music and movie houses at your feet"
> 
> ...



These folks are going to be taking over the ground floor of this Premier Inn-

Rum Kitchen coming to Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## T & P (Mar 18, 2016)

I reckon the last time you could routinely book a hotel room in London for £39, the M25 didn't exist. I guess if they advertise it some rooms must be made available at that price, though I suspect they constitute about 5% of all available bookings.

Still, even the top rate of £109 does not sound 'expensive' for London, though it is unlikely such rates will be around permanently.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 19, 2016)

madolesance said:


> These folks are going to be taking over the ground floor of this Premier Inn-
> 
> Rum Kitchen coming to Coldharbour Lane, Brixton



It's the other side of the road; unless there's been a change of plan.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 19, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> It's the other side of the road; unless there's been a change of plan.



There's been a change of plan.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2016)

madolesance said:


> There's been a change of plan.


Have you got a source for that? I need to update the Buzz story.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 19, 2016)

editor said:


> Have you got a source for that? I need to update the Buzz story.



I got that info from Tony@ House of Bottles. He also would like to have a word with you about Steve from Kaff.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2016)

I've added an update here: Brixton’s new Premier Inn turns out to be a purple glowing eyesore


----------



## JRRUK (May 27, 2016)

editor said:


> I've added an update here: Brixton’s new Premier Inn turns out to be a purple glowing eyesore



Time for a change.org petition to get those lights turned off, looks cheap and tacky.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 27, 2016)

Where will the entrance be?  Can't work it out.


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Where will the entrance be?  Can't work it out.


Where the front door of Joy used to be. Outlined in green here:







(The red bit remains with the POW)


----------



## editor (May 27, 2016)

I went past the entrance a few days ago and caught a glimpse of what looked like - eek! - McDonalds-style 'edgy' graffiti art by the entrance but I'm not sure if it was freshly applied or just something left over from when it was squatted. I'm not sure if I could handle an edgy hotel opposite an edgy fast food store in Brixton. Too much urban vibrancy!

Mind you, if this carries on, it's time to invest in stocks of spray paint.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 27, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Where the front door of Joy used to be. Outlined in green here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arh ok I see.   Cheers.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 27, 2016)

is joy staying put?


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> is joy staying put?


Joy moved to Acre Lane last year, a few doors up from McDonalds.


----------



## colacubes (May 27, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> is joy staying put?



It moved a couple of years ago when the landlord evicted them for the hotel.  They're on Acre Lane now instead just up from McDonalds.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 27, 2016)

colacubes said:


> It moved a couple of years ago when the landlord evicted them for the hotel.  They're on Acre Lane now instead just up from McDonalds.


ta


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 27, 2016)

if it's opening in 3 weeks there's a ton of work to do 

Just tried to find a room , first available in September.  cheapeast was £64 on a sunday night rising to £100+ on saturdays.


----------



## EastEnder (May 27, 2016)

editor said:


> Mind you, if this carries on, it's time to invest in stocks of spray paint.


I keep staring at the garish many-shades-of-grey façade, with its convenient walkway all around, thinking to myself "that thing's going to get tagged to fuck..."


----------



## BigMoaner (May 27, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> I keep staring at the garish many-shades-of-grey façade, with its convenient walkway all around, thinking to myself "that thing's going to get tagged to fuck..."


That's prob what they want #edgy #endz


----------



## CH1 (May 27, 2016)

editor said:


> I've added an update here: Brixton’s new Premier Inn turns out to be a purple glowing eyesore


You have summed up the cheap vulgarity of the design admirably.

Any idea what is happening to the out-building belonging to the Prince?

Seemed to be work going on in there recently. I think back in the late 1970s early 1980s when I first moved to Brixton that small building was used both as a record shop then  a mini cab office (or vice versa).

Maybe originally it was the off-license for the pub (when only pubs were allowed off-sales of alcohol - up to 1970 or so) .


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Maybe originally it was the off-license for the pub (when only pubs were allowed off-sales of alcohol - up to 1970 or so) .



Indeed it was  You can make out the words OFF LICENSE in the original plans
Rebuilding of the 'Prince of Wales', Brixton Central


----------



## happyshopper (May 28, 2016)

Wow! It even had public and saloon lounges for the ladies.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Indeed it was  You can make out the words OFF LICENSE in the original plans
> Rebuilding of the 'Prince of Wales', Brixton Central
> 
> View attachment 87678



The ground level looked interesting. Sad its been destroyed by KFC shopfront.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2016)

FOR FUCK'S SAKE 

 

(Pic by Freeman)


----------



## Crispy (Jun 14, 2016)

What's going on there? Is that a replica?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 14, 2016)

Crispy said:


> What's going on there? Is that a replica?


No, they've installed some 240v sockets in the original


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2016)

Crispy said:


> What's going on there? Is that a replica?


Looks like a high quality copy, complete with power sockets for extra vibrancy. _Edgy!_


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 15, 2016)

Power sockets will be crucial for that check in selfie.


----------



## pesh (Jun 15, 2016)

13 amp tracheal stoma... strong look


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 15, 2016)

What's the problem here 

Brixton hotel references something currently popular in Brixton that people may want to go and see


----------



## Angellic (Jun 15, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What's the problem here
> 
> Brixton hotel references something currently popular in Brixton that people may want to go and see



I wonder if tourists/guests will think that is the mural!


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 15, 2016)

I sure hope they got the original artist to do that copy.....


----------



## pesh (Jun 15, 2016)

or at least asked for his permission.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 15, 2016)

pesh said:


> or at least asked for his permission.



And paid him.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 15, 2016)

It's naff because Premier Inn, choosing something to represent Brixton, have simply chosen something that tourists might have heard of / connect with, rather than something that actually represents or says anything meaningful about hat Brixton is or has been.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 15, 2016)

teuchter said:


> It's naff because Premier Inn, choosing something to represent Brixton, have simply chosen something that tourists might have heard of / connect with, rather than something that actually represents or says anything meaningful about hat Brixton is or has been.


"Something for tourists chooses something that will connect with tourists".

Blimey.


----------



## Twattor (Jun 15, 2016)

I bet they'll get properly grumpy if folks go and write tributes on it though...


----------



## T & P (Jun 15, 2016)

Well the original tributes were pretty daft to start with, tbh...


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 15, 2016)

I think it's a bit tasteless on the grounds that they probably wouldn't have done it if Bowie hadn't recently died. They're cashing in on the death of a celebrity.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> Well the original tributes were pretty daft to start with, tbh...


What 'daft' original tributes?


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

Twattor said:


> I bet they'll get properly grumpy if folks go and write tributes on it though...


It's not that kind of tribute! This is pure crass commercialism in action.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 15, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> I think it's a bit tasteless on the grounds that they probably wouldn't have done it if Bowie hadn't recently died. They're cashing in on the death of a celebrity.


Large numbers of people wouldn't be so interested in visiting the original either.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Large numbers of people wouldn't be so interested in visiting the original either.


Of course not. But it was _already there_. That's the point.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Of course not. But it was _already there_. That's the point.


I once stayed in a hotel in Barcelona that had a huge picture of the Sagrada Família in the lobby. Should I be cross about that too


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I once stayed in a hotel in Barcelona that had a huge picture of the Sagrada Família in the lobby. Should I be cross about that too


OK. You're failing to see the point why people might be pissed off with a multinational using local street art to promote themselves. That's fine.


----------



## T & P (Jun 15, 2016)

editor said:


> What 'daft' original tributes?


The ones written on the actual mural.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 15, 2016)

editor said:


> OK. You're failing to see the point why people might be pissed off with a multinational using local street art to promote themselves. That's fine.


They're not using it to promote themselves though. It's (presumably form the pic) in the lobby of the hotel. It's just a reference to local stuff for people to see as they check in. Hotels all over the world do this.


----------



## T & P (Jun 15, 2016)

Out of curiosity, assuming (as I'm sure is the case) the artist who created the mural both consented to the Premier Inn replica and benefited financially from it, shouldn't he or she also be criticised for 'cashing in'?


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> The ones written on the actual mural.


They were written by fans, some of them presumably distraught over his death. What did you expect?


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> Out of curiosity, assuming (as I'm sure is the case) the artist who created the mural both consented to the Premier Inn replica and benefited financially from it, should they also be criticised for cashing in?


Ah, a bunfight-seeking innocent post! Hahaha.


----------



## T & P (Jun 15, 2016)

editor said:


> They were written by fans, some of them presumably distraught over his death. What did you expect?


I've always found grief porn a bit daft. Each to their own I guess, but it seems pretty daft to me.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They're not using it to promote themselves though. It's (presumably form the pic) in the lobby of the hotel. It's just a reference to local stuff for people to see as they check in. Hotels all over the world do this.


That's all part of their promotional activities.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> I've always found grief porn a bit daft. Each to their own I guess, but it seems pretty daft to me.


'Grief porn'? WTF are you on about?


----------



## T & P (Jun 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Ah, a bunfight-seeking innocent post! Hahaha.


Not really, no. I for once don't have a problem with Premier Inn reproducing a local landmark in the hotel serving the area in question- it's a common practice in the industry. But those who think this is nothing more than a cynical attempt to cash in on the recent death of a celebrity surely must also be prepared to point the finger of blame to the artist to (presumably) consented to the replica and profited from it.


----------



## T & P (Jun 15, 2016)

editor said:


> 'Grief porn'? WTF are you on about?


Writing messages of grief on a wall about a person you've never met, for instance...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 15, 2016)

editor said:


> That's all part of their promotional activities.


It's a strange kind of promotion considering the target audience has already paid and decided to stay there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I once stayed in a hotel in Barcelona that had a huge picture of the Sagrada Família in the lobby. Should I be cross about that too


you should be incandescent with rage


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's a strange kind of promotion considering the target audience has already paid and decided to stay there.


It'll appear in their promotional material for their hotel and it's part of their attempt to cement themselves in as part of Brixton life. It's a cynical cash in. If all that's OK with you, that's fine, but I don't like it and neither do many locals I've spoken to.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> Writing messages of grief on a wall about a person you've never met, for instance...


Yes. Dismiss those people and their feelings. It's all just 'grief porn.'


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> Not really, no. I for once don't have a problem with Premier Inn reproducing a local landmark in the hotel serving the area in question- it's a common practice in the industry. But those who think this is nothing more than a cynical attempt to cash in on the recent death of a celebrity surely must also be prepared to point the finger of blame to the artist to (presumably) consented to the replica and profited from it.


Maybe someone might bite sooner or later.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 15, 2016)

editor said:


> It'll appear in their promotional material for their hotel and it's part of their attempt to cement themselves in as part of Brixton life. It's a cynical cash in. If all that's OK with you, that's fine, but I don't like it and neither do many locals I've spoken to.


They're a national chain. They have hundreds of hotels. Their promotion is based on them being cheap, uniform and convinient. It's nothing more than is done by hotels all around the world.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 15, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They're a national chain. They have hundreds of hotels. Their promotion is based on them being cheap, uniform and convinient. It's nothing more than is done by hotels all around the world.


It's a sinister plot and you've been conned... Or maybe you are one of them. I bet you are the one who tries to "make" people "feel welcome" with a complimentary "chocolate mint" on their pillow.


----------



## Winot (Jun 15, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I once stayed in a hotel in Barcelona that had a huge picture of the Sagrada Família in the lobby. Should I be cross about that too



Was the hotel unfinished too?


----------



## Twattor (Jun 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Yes. Dismiss those people and their feelings. It's all just 'grief porn.'


It is getting worse than that.  A couple of weeks ago I saw a woman in her 30s with a toddler barely large enough to be able to walk unaided who then handed the small child a large felt tip, pointed it at the wall and filmed on mobile as it scrawled over it, no doubt to be uploaded to a facebook page somewhere.  I somehow doubt the small child had been greatly influenced by Bowie or affected by his death...


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

Twattor said:


> It is getting worse than that.  A couple of weeks ago I saw a woman in her 30s with a toddler barely large enough to be able to walk unaided who then handed the small child a large felt tip, pointed it at the wall and filmed on mobile as it scrawled over it, no doubt to be uploaded to a facebook page somewhere.  I somehow doubt the small child had been greatly influenced by Bowie or affected by his death...


Well that one alleged isolated example must surely negate all the outpourings of genuine grief and loss felt by everyone who elected to leave messages there since January.


----------



## T & P (Jun 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Maybe someone might bite sooner or later.


So just to be clear, the artist (presumably) allowing Premier Inn to use the image for money does not constitute 'cynical cashing in', but Premier Inn's usage of the image on their lobby does?


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> So just to be clear, the artist (presumably) allowing Premier Inn to use the image for money does not constitute 'cynical cashing in', but Premier Inn's usage of the image on their lobby does?


----------



## 3Zeros (Jun 15, 2016)

The original mural has become so much more than just a piece of street art. It's now a Brixton landmark and a shrine to Bowie. It's become a community asset. It seems pretty shitty to slap up a copy in hotel reception with plug sockets in the middle of it.

It seems the artist gave his permission for this to happen (and presumably received a payment) which, while I understand he might have bills to pay, does seem to suggest he doesn't understand or care for what his artwork has become.

(And fwiw, I hate that people have added messages all over the mural....)


----------



## Winot (Jun 15, 2016)

I guess it's all to do with who has 'ownership' of the mural. The artist? The 'community'? Who are the community here? I guess that there are some hardcore Bowie fans who aren't exactly fans of the mural and/or the way it's been appropriated.

It's all a bit unclear except that imo there's a difference between feeling that the mural means something to you, and having a right to control its future use. It's pretty fast work by the hotel but I'm not going to blame the artist for making money from his image.

Interesting to compare the reference to Bowie and other Brixton celebs by Morleys (images on the stairs inside). Been there for years.


----------



## 3Zeros (Jun 15, 2016)

This discussion has already become pointless.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 15, 2016)

T & P said:


> So just to be clear, the artist (presumably) allowing Premier Inn to use the image for money does not constitute 'cynical cashing in', but Premier Inn's usage of the image on their lobby does?





editor said:


>




That is a 100% valid comment/question and deserves more than a comedy misdirection.

You might even argue that the artist is the one doing the cynical cashing in where PI simply wanted something local and relevant and edgy in their new building - which is predictable rather than cynical.  I very much doubt they will make *any* significant additional revenue as a result of having that there.

Pretty tacky though I agree.

ETA not that I know anything of street art copyright.  Maybe a bit of a grey area.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 15, 2016)

Perhaps this is a cunning ploy by Premier Inn to get us arguing about something else as a distraction from the terrible mess they (and Lambeth planning department) have made of the local skyline with their portakabin-inspired rooftop extension.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 15, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Perhaps this is a cunning ploy by Premier Inn to get us arguing about something else as a distraction from the terrible mess they (and Lambeth planning department) have made of the local skyline with their portakabin-inspired rooftop extension.



Can you explain the thinking behind that? The Portakabin's only (apparent) merit is the way it blends with grey skies.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 15, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Can you explain the thinking behind that? The Portakabin's only (apparent0 merit is the way it blends with grey skies.


Cheapo construction and (I imagine) at least partially standardised modular design to save on cost - I'm guessing standard prefab hotel room units which they use wherever they are allowed (apparently, thanks to Lambeth, including a town centre conservation area). The variegated grey would probably be justified as "adding interest" compared to it all being the same grey, but it just draws attention to the gracelessnes of it.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

discobastard said:


> That is a 100% valid comment/question and deserves more than a comedy misdirection.
> 
> You might even argue that the artist is the one doing the cynical cashing in where PI simply wanted something local and relevant and edgy in their new building - which is predictable rather than cynical.  I very much doubt they will make *any* significant additional revenue as a result of having that there.
> 
> ...


The artist did the work for free. He did it because he loved Bowie. I don't give a fuck that if by some stroke of luck years later he manages to get some money and recognition for his efforts. Good luck to him.

There's your answer to this vital question. Now I shall await the fascinating nitpicking 'discussion' on this completely uncontroversial opinion with the usual thinly veiled personal attacks contained therein from the usual suspects. Go!


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 15, 2016)

At the end of the day, it's a picture in a hotel lobby. 

Urban used to be so much more fun


----------



## discobastard (Jun 15, 2016)

editor said:


> The artist did the work for free. He did it because he loved Bowie. I don't give a fuck that if by some stroke of luck years later he manages to get some money and recognition for his efforts. Good luck to him.
> 
> There's your answer to this vital question. Now I shall await the fascinating nitpicking 'discussion' on this completely uncontroversial opinion with the usual thinly veiled personal attacks contained therein from the usual suspects. Go!


I'd tell you to relax but I'll probably get a kicking for that too. 

Perfectly reasonable and reasoned question in light of the discussion. Which now looks like it's been shut down. 

Have a nice evening.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I'd tell you to relax but I'll probably get a kicking for that too.
> 
> Perfectly reasonable and reasoned question in light of the discussion. Which now looks like it's been shut down.
> 
> Have a nice evening.


How's it been shut down? I've fully answered the loaded question and expressed my opinion of a matter so _incredibly_ trivial I'm amazed that you felt the need to weigh in.

If you're looking for a discussion about the morality and/or ethics of artists selling their work, feel free to start a thread in the appropriate forum and I'll join in if I feel like it. 

As for the Holiday Inn's use of the Bowie mural, I personally don't like it, but then I never like corporates doing that kind of thing.


----------



## T & P (Jun 15, 2016)

I think it looks a bit daft, but still felt accusations of the hotel trying cash in cynically for putting it up were well wide of the mark IMO. I don't mind criticism at all when it is well founded and certainly have no affiliation with a chain hotel like this, but too much of an issue was being made of it, and (what I see as) unfair criticism doesn't sit well with me.

Anyways, we've probably devoted far more time to the matter than it deserved. Far better to talk about more worthy issues, such as the shockingly ugly exterior look they've managed to create.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2016)

Party sparkly hats and feather boas ready for the influx of hen nights: check



It officially opened yesterday.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 19, 2016)

Bowie was only born in Brixton but otherwise had virtually nothing to do with the area after leaving as a young kid. This thing by the premier inn is no more or less absurd than the original Morleys one really.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Bowie was only born in Brixton but otherwise had virtually nothing to do with the area after leaving as a young kid. This thing by the premier inn is no more or less absurd than the original Morleys one really.


Except the 'Morleys one' wasn't commissioned by a corporate and used to help sell their product/promote their supposed connection with the area. It was an unpaid piece of street artwork. A labour of love, if you will. Just a teensy weensy bit of difference, I'd say.

And being born in the area - and feeling the need to return when he was dying - would suggest that he had a very real connection to the area.


----------



## clicker (Jun 19, 2016)

Bowie's connection with the area may lead to some people choosing to visit the area ...which may lead to custom at the Premier Inn and local businesses. If the artist was willing to have his work replicated in this way , I have no real issue either. I see it more as celebrating the original work of art.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2016)

clicker said:


> Bowie's connection with the area may lead to some people choosing to visit the area ...which may lead to custom at the Premier Inn and local businesses. If the artist was willing to have his work replicated in this way , I have no real issue either. I see it more as celebrating the original work of art.


There's no question that loads of people have visited Brixton to view the mural. I guess the hope is that those people spend their money at independent businesses rather than in the big chains taking over the town. 

If I get chance, maybe I could write a piece for people visiting the mural and list some local businesses...


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Bowie was only born in Brixton but otherwise had virtually nothing to do with the area after leaving as a young kid. This thing by the premier inn is no more or less absurd than the original Morleys one really.


He donated shed loads to renovate the building behind Morelys for the Brixton Neighbourhood Community Association:
A Charity Performance for the Brixton Neighbourhood Community Association in the presence of Her Royal Highness Princess Michael of Kent


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2016)

CH1 said:


> He donated shed loads to renovate the building behind Morelys for the Brixton Neighbourhood Community Association:
> A Charity Performance for the Brixton Neighbourhood Community Association in the presence of Her Royal Highness Princess Michael of Kent


I would have loved to have seen that gig. And what a lovely gesture.


> “We are deeply grateful to David Bowie for his wonderful gesture in agreeing to perform in this charity concert for the benefit of the Brixton Neighbourhood Community Association. David Bowie has always been highly regarded for his outstanding musical talents but in showing his genuine concern for the plight of the underprivileged in Brixton he has now demonstrated that he has a high sense of social responsibility."





> David Bowie who was born in Stansfield Road, Brixton, recently said “I left Brixton when I was still quite young, but that was enough to be very affected by it. It left strong images in my mind."



And.. oh dear 

"It’s not a big deal": Owner of David Bowie's childhood home unimpressed with building's heritage


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 20, 2016)

clicker said:


> Bowie's connection with the area may lead to some people choosing to visit the area ...which may lead to custom at the Premier Inn and local businesses. If the artist was willing to have his work replicated in this way , I have no real issue either. I see it more as celebrating the original work of art.



Agreed. Bowies connection to Brixton was always rather tenuous but if it brings dosh into the area then so be it.

Btw, the Aussie artist in question also made a decent wedge selling limited edition prints of it after it went global following David's death. Looks like he's also made a little more.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Agreed. Bowies connection to Brixton was always rather tenuous but if it brings dosh into the area then so be it.


He was born here, was "very affected" by growing up in the area, came back to do a big charity gig for the area, was moved when he returned in the 90s and visited again when he was dying.

I'd hardly call that a 'tenuous' link myself. 


Reiabuzz said:


> Btw, the Aussie artist in question also made a decent wedge selling limited edition prints of it after it went global following David's death. Looks like he's also made a little more.


Good luck to him because he clearly didn't do the work in the first place with any thought of cashing in - and he donated 20% of print sales to cancer charities. I doubt if he made that much from them anyway seeing as it was already being widely commercially exploited. He said:


> "The image of the wall has already been reproduced for commercial merchandising without consent, so I thought it was important to do an official version… It will help celebrate Bowie’s legacy as well as raise money for cancer charities.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 20, 2016)

It's a silly little argument but he did leave Brixton when was 6, spent his formative years in Bromley, wrote a lot of his best music in Berlin, and lived most of his life in midtown Manhattan but let's not spoil the narrative. I love both Brixton and Bowie, but I found the shrine thing outside Morleys very fucking weird as I struggle to see much of a connection beyond an accident of birth. The mural itself is lovely mind you and I assume the artist gave his blessing (and bank details) to Premier Inn.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> It's a silly little argument but he did leave Brixton when was 6, spent his formative years in Bromley, wrote a lot of his best music in Berlin, and lived most of his life in midtown Manhattan but let's not spoil the narrative. I love both Brixton and Bowie, but I found the shrine thing outside Morleys very fucking weird as I struggle to see much of a connection beyond an accident of birth. The mural itself is lovely mind you and I assume the artist gave his blessing (and bank details) to Premier Inn.


I agree with your sentiment. But it would make life very dull if everything was 100% rational. There seems to be a human need to make symbolic gestures.

My rational side keeps telling me no: I wanted to view the relics of St Thomas a Becket at Rochester last week, but inertia and rationality got the better of me and I just stayed at home listening to LBC.

I regret it very much now.


----------



## T & P (Jun 20, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I agree with your sentiment. But it would make life very dull if everything was 100% rational. There seems to be a human need to make symbolic gestures.
> 
> My rational side keeps telling me no: I wanted to view the relics of St Thomas a Becket at Rochester last week, but inertia and rationality got the better of me and I just stayed at home listening to LBC.
> 
> I regret it very much now.



Going tapdancing on a minefield would be preferable to stay in listenting to LBC.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2016)

T & P said:


> Going tapdancing on a minefield would be preferable to stay in listenting to LBC.


Not on Saturday. But certainly getting out more is better than listening to other people's opinions 3rd hand.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 22, 2016)

I see The Standard reported Lenny having a nightmare over Brexit
(though not in the online version)


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jun 22, 2016)

I went to check out the Premier yesterday, and it was fully booked. It's all bright and shiny, with helpful staff. Could be handy for visits by friends and family, and for concertgoers and visitors to the BCA. There's an unlimited full breakfast buffet, available to non-residents.

www.premierinn.com/content/dam/global/restaurants/Global/Global%20Breakfast.pdf


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2016)

urbanspaceman said:


> I went to check out the Premier yesterday, and it was fully booked. It's all bright and shiny, with helpful staff. Could be handy for visits by friends and family, and for concertgoers and visitors to the BCA. There's an unlimited full breakfast buffet, available to non-residents.
> 
> www.premierinn.com/content/dam/global/restaurants/Global/Global%20Breakfast.pdf


I don't think they will be getting many bookings from people visiting the BCA. The place has always been empty when I've been.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jun 22, 2016)

editor said:


> I don't think they will be getting many bookings from people visiting the BCA. The place has always been empty when I've been.



Yes, I've found that too. I wonder, does the BCA market itself widely, including internationally ? I fully expected to see African-American tourists visiting the place.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 22, 2016)

urbanspaceman said:


> Yes, I've found that too. I wonder, does the BCA market itself widely, including internationally ? I fully expected to see African-American tourists visiting the place.


It's always struck me as more of a resource than a visitor attraction.  I like the exhibitions but theyre not really what it's for.


----------

